# مواقف صغيره فى الحياه-- و لحظه للتفكير ( متجدد)



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2018)

كتير بنمر بمواقف صغيره  ... حديث صغير ... نظره ... او ابتسامه ...مواقف مضحكه ... مواقف محزنه.. مواقف صادمه ... مواقف لزيزه ...
و بتعدى علينا مرور الكرام  و غيرها بياثر فينا ... انا كتير بتئمل فى كل موقف ...بشوف ايه الحلو الى فيه 
أوقات اقل حاجه بلاقى فيها سبب سعاده باقى الْيَوْمَ كله.. و أوقات حزن و كله فى الاخر بيصب فى التامل فى الرب و خليقته و ترتيبه للحداث و الأحوال و المواقف ...
قولت أشارككم بعض الحجات الى بتمر عليا و فى نفس الوقت ادعوكم تشاركونى مواقفكم فى الحياه  اليوميه ...
هبقى اعمل موضوع تانى لمواقفنا مع الرب ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أغسطس 2018)

طبعا فيه مواقف كتير ... بس أفضل احكى موقف طاظه هههههه يعنى حصل النهرده ..
  كنّا طالبين طلبات للمنزل و جه الولد الى بيجيب الطلبات ..
ولد صغير ممممم ممكن أقول شاب نونو اعتقد سنه ميتعداش ال13 او 14 سنه  
شايل الشيله لوحده ... و حط الحاجه و والدى كان عمال يراجع على الحجات الى جت ويحسب  و انا كنت ببص قد ايه  الشاب النونو دا راجل ... راجل  بيشقى و بيتعب و بيشتغل ... غيره قاعد فى التكييف بيلعبً جيمز او بيبلبط فى البحر ... و فجئه لاحظت انه لابس تيشرت الزمالك ..
قولت اشوف لابسها حب فى النادى و لا مجرد اى لَبْس و خلاص ..
روحت بحزم سئلته: هو انت زملكاوي ؟ 
و لقيت نظره صضمه عليه هههههههه خاف يمكن أكون اهلويه  و لا ايه مش عارفا .. اخد ثواني و لقيته قال ليه :ايوا 
روحت قولت له : هو دا الكلام  هى دى الرجاله و لا بلاش 
  ...لقيته معالم وشه كلها انقلبت لفرح كبير هههههههههه فرح جدا 
لقيته بيقول لى : انتى زملكاوية ؟ قولت له طبعا يابنى أموال ايه ههههههه روحت مادا له أيدى و سلمت عليه سلام رجاله ههههههههههه
الولد كان فى قمه السعاده و هو ماشى قال لى سلام يا أستاذه يا زملكاويه ههههههههه
الحقيقه سعادته و ابتسامته كانت سبب فرحه لى انا كمان .
و كل ما أفتكر الموقف تترسم على وشى ابتسامه ..
انا واثقه انه هو كمان فرح و كان بيكمل شغل و توصيل طلبان للجيران بكل حماس و فرح .. ربنا يديله الصحه و ينجحه فى حياته  و يباركه 
يا رب تكون عجبكم موقف الْيَوْمَ و طلبعا لو عبود هنا كان استلمنى لانه اهلاوي اصيل ههههه
بس حابه أقول لو عندكم فرصه تفرحوا الى قدامكم و لو بكلمتين يبقى فرحوهم و متبخلوش ...
ربنا يفرح قلوب الكل ....
و نشكر. بِنَا انه بيدينا القدره نفرح الى قدامنا  و يخلينا نفرح لبعض و مع بعض ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2018)

موقف طازه تانى ... موقف الْيَوْمَ ممكن أقول عليه موقف مقزز و فى نفس الوقت مضحك ...
كعادتى بصحى الصبح بدرى أبيع لبن ههههه لا هى ساعتى البيلوجيهً بتصحيني بدون منبه لوحدى على 5:30 كدا او 6:00 صباحا دايما اقعد استمتع اقراء .. او أصور  دا ايّام الاجازه بس غير كدا اطبخ اغسل انشر اطبق أعمل مواعين..  افسح كلاب الخ الخ الخ 
المهم النهرده كنت ماسكا كتاب جميل " الغضب  .. كيف تعالجه.....؟"
قاعده ممدده على السرير كافيه خيرى شرى و بقراء 
عماله اقراء عن مواقف غضب و الى طير كرسى و الى كان عايز يقرقش رقبت الى قدّامه ههههه
فجئهً لقيت كلبتى نتط جنبى على السرير ... اهلًا اهلًا بالجميل الكبير 
بدئت تلحس.. قول ماشى عايزا تدلع  .. حبه لقيتها بتخبط بائيدها و تبص جنبى كائنها جايبا حاجه 
و انا نايمه على ضهرى مديت ايدى جنبى مكان ما هى باصه و  بدئت احسس مكسله ارفع دماغى أبص ..لقيت حاجه صغيره  تحت ايدى ... قولت أكيد بسكوته و لا حتت عيشه روحت مسكاها و جبتها قدام عينى ... 
اذ و الاقى نفسى ماسكه صرصار ميت !!! ييييييييييييييعععععععععععع
طبعا رميته و فطيت و نطيت و رميت الكتاب و الصورصار و قعدت أقول لها الله يقرفك ... صرصار جنبى و على السرير  و خلتينى امسكه  لااااااااااااااا الكلبه اترعبن منى طبعا هههههه و قال آيه بقراء كتاب الغضب ...
اتفرج بئا على مئلفين الكتاب لو ناموا جنب صرصور و مسكوه هيعملوا ايه هههههههه
و أدى موقفى الصغير آليوم هههه


الكتاب رائع و انا فى أوله و كان عندى احساس فخر أنى نوعا ما بتحكم فى انفعالاته ...
اعتقد كان رد ربنا مباشر ههههههه و اتفرجت على نفسى و الى عملته  لمجرد صورصار  ييعع بردو هههههههه
طبعا قعدت اصالح فى الكلبه و عندى اشتياق اكمل الكتاب اكثر من الاول


----------



## اني بل (20 أغسطس 2018)

حقيقة الحياة مواقف وعبر نتعلم منها بعضها بيمر مرور  الكرام وبعضها يعلم فينا ولما نتذكره ياثر فينا عندي مواقف كثثير اسمحولي بكرة انشاء الرب وعشنا اسرد بعضها بعضها من تجربتي القليلة     بالحياة والبعص الاخر مواقف ربنا معايا
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي حبوا
ومن تميز لاخر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أغسطس 2018)

اني بل قال:


> حقيقة الحياة مواقف وعبر نتعلم منها بعضها بيمر مرور  الكرام وبعضها يعلم فينا ولما نتذكره ياثر فينا عندي مواقف كثثير اسمحولي بكرة انشاء الرب وعشنا اسرد بعضها بعضها من تجربتي القليلة     بالحياة والبعص الاخر مواقف ربنا معايا
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي حبوا
> ومن تميز لاخر



أشكرك على مشاركتك و مشتاقة اسمع مواقفك ... بس ايه رائيك 
نعمل موضوع خاص بمواقفنا المباشره مع الرب ؟ 
و لا نخلى كله هنا ؟؟


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أغسطس 2018)

ايه يا حبو هو انتى صور تتأملى مواقف تتأملى ربنا للدرجه دى شاغل قلبك وعقلك بجد انتى جميله اوى 
والموضوع جميل وكلها مواقف  ربنا بيدخل فيها سواء مباشره او غير مباشره 
انا سمعت تأمل مره للبابا شنوده بيقول الابتسامه فى وجه طفل عادى بتفرح ربنا فمبالك بقى بطفل شقيان تعبان محتاج الكلمه الحلوه شوفى انت بقى فرحة ربنا بيكى اد ايه


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2018)

*موضوع غاية في الروعة والجمال المعنوي*

*لانه من صميم الواقع الحياتي المعاش*

*استمري يا مدام حبو على هذه التأملات الوجدانية الرائعة*

*الرب يبارك لكي تعب محبتك
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2018)

أشكرك على كلامك الجميل ماريا  انتى الى انسانه جميله اوى و عرفتك اكثر اليومين الى فاتوا .. ربنا يبارك قلبك الجميل ...الموضوع مشً مجرد شاغل ... هو  دعوا انك تعودى عيون قلبك تشوفه فى كل حاجه 
بالتدريج هتبدئى تشوفيه فعلا .. صدقينى ..
و دا هيساعدك و هيهون عليكى ألمك و ظروفك ... ظروف الحياه عمتا يعنى 
علشان كدا نفسى الكل يدرب نفسه 
علشان يعرف يفرح فى الرب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *موضوع غاية في الروعة والجمال المعنوي*
> 
> *لانه من صميم الواقع الحياتي المعاش*
> 
> ...


يد وحدها متسقفش  هههه 
إيدك معانا ... ركز فى مواقف حياتك و تعاله و شاركنا  هنا  

أشكرك على تشجيعك الدائم و مرورك العطر


----------



## aymonded (21 أغسطس 2018)

حقيقي أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع وعلى إحساسك الحلو لأنه فيه صفاء الطبيعة الأولى التي للإنسان المخلوق بجوهره الخاص على صورة ملامح المجد الإلهي الشديد البهاء، فأُحيي فيكي هذا الإحساس الحلو الذي جعلك تصورين الأحداث بشكل تأملي عميق صعب حد يحسه أن لم يصغي للحس الإنسان العميق في داخل قلبه.​


----------



## aymonded (21 أغسطس 2018)

بالنسبة للمواقف بقى هاحكي حاجة عمري ما حكتها لحد مع انها حصلت تقريباً من حوالي سنة، كنت ماشي في الشارع الصبح وكان عندي ميعاد على الساعة 9 صباحاً فمريت بميكانيكي كان لسه فاتح بالصدفة وانا مش اعرفه خالص، واللي موجود هو  صبي الميكانيكي وكان عمره حوالي 10 سنوات تقريباً، وكان له حواي 15 يوم فقط شغال عند الراجل ده، فحصل انه كطفل حب يدور العربية الصبح الخاصة بزبون كان راكنها عند الميكانيكي ليصلحها والولد حاول يشغلها لكن مش عرف والمفتاح علق فيها ومش عايز يخرج، فلما لقاني مريت جنب المحل ناداني وقالي يا عمو لو سمحت ممكن تساعدني انا مش عارف أخرج المفاتيح وكان خايف ومرعوب لأنه هايخد علقة صعبة من الراجل اللي مشغله وقال انه ممكن يضربة بالسير الموجود عنده بتاع عربية نقل كبيرة، وكان يكان ان يبكي رعباً، المهم حاولت مع الفاتيح لمدة 15 دقيقه فخرجت في النهاية واتأخرت على ميعادي، مش عايز اقولك فرحة الولد كان شكلها ايه لدرجة انه باسني وحضني حضن قوي وهو بيبكي وقالي شكراً يا بابا، انا بصراحة بكيت معاه، وشكرت الله جداً أني قدرت اعمل حاجة معاه لأن كان صعب اسيبه ينضرب لأني حاسس بيه قوي، وطبعاً الموضوع فيه كلام كتير ممكن الواحد يقوله لكن افضل الصمت أمام هذا الموقف العجيب واللي اول مرة يحصل معايا.
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2018)

موقف رائع جدا .... دا يُبين لنا قد ايه ربنا حنون و جميل ... هو آلى بعتك مخصوص فى الوقت دا علشان تنجد الطفل الصغير دا من ضرب و جبروت صاحب العمل .. فكرتنى بموقف مشابه بس مش اوى ...هبقى أحكيه 
أشكرك انك شاركتنا الموقف الجميل دا 
ربنا حنون و اشكر محبتك الجميله و قلبك الجميل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2018)

موقف حدث فى نفس يوم موقف الصرصار ....يع ههههههه
كنت بمشى  الكلاب بتاعتى ... فجئه لقيت واحده ست واقفه ... دلوعه كدا و متئنتكه 
و معاها شاب كبير  ... جتلى عايزا تلعب مع الكلاب و طلع  الشاب دا ابنها ...
بتتكلم و تتكلم و بعدين بدئت تحكى انها محضره شنتطها  وكل حاجتها و حكمت على جوزها و اولادها لازمن  يمشوا حالا مع انهم دفعين أجار يوم تانى !!! (جبروت امراه ههههههه)
استعجبت انا ....بقول لها خير 
قالت : (اصلى لقيت برص ... برص تخيلى ... انا صورته و بعثته لصاحب الشاليه  قولت له مش ممكن .. و جوزى قتله 
بس لميت كل حاجتى و مشيين ...لولا شوفتك بالكلاب و قولت انزل العب معاهم  شويه و نمشى...!!!!!)
طبعا هى مش عارفا بتكلم مين ... دى وقعت فى واحده بتنام جنب صراصير ميته و تمسكهم كمان ههههههههههههه
...المهم مع أنى معرفهاش أصلا بس لقيتنى قاعده اشرح لها ان دا طبعي جدا  .. لانها وسط طبيعه و جناين وارد جدا تلاقى  حاجه كدا .. لقيت ابنها بيقول لى قولى لها ههههه قولت يا عينى الولد نفسه يقعد  فقعدت أتكلم معاها و اشرح لها ان مش المفروض نخاف بالشكل دا ومدام جوزها قتله ( مع أنى ضد قتله أنى لى برص صديق لى ياتى يوميا على شباك المطبخ فى منذلى )  يبقى ليه تنكد على الكل 
المهم خلصنا حديث و كنت متوقعه انها تمشى بردوا لان الحقائب كانت مرصوصة 
لأكن فوجئت بعد اربع ساعات بأولادها الشباب يسبحون و يتمتعون و هى جالسه مع. وجها على البسين يتحدثون و يضحكون 
.. فرحت جدا جدا الحقيقه  ...
 ربنا موجود و حاضر بيدبر و يرتب حتى اقل الحاجات او ممكن تكون أتفهها فى عيوننا ..يعنى دبّر حدوث مرورى باكرا جدا جدا قبل رحيلهم  علشان يحصل الحديث دا علشان ترجع عن رائيها و الراجل الشقيان مترحش عليه فلوسه و الولاد كمان تستمتع 
أشكرك يا رب على محبتك الجميله


----------



## أَمَة (22 أغسطس 2018)

فكرة الموضوع حلوة يا حبو. سأتكلم عن موقف حصل مع والدي عندما كنت ثلاث سنوات، سمعت عنه منه و من الدتي. 

أراد والدي ان يكون عنده صالون حلاقة للرجال على مستوى راقي غير موجود في الشرق الأوسط. بتدبير والدتي الحكيمة مع مبلغ من فلوس حصلوا عليه بالدين استطاع أن يشتري محلا في مدينة تل أبيب القريبة من يافا في فلسطين، و أيضا كرسيين فخمين من ألمانيا كانوا الأوائل في المنطقة في تلك الأيام.

 في الأسبوع الأول كان واقفا على باب المحل يتسلى بمشاهدة المارة، لأنه لم يكن مشغولا بعد. فإذا برجل يلبس لباسا أبيض اللون يشبه الدشداس أو الجلبية يبدو متسخاً، و في رجليه حفاية تظهر منها اظافر رجليه المتسخة، و كان شعره أشعثاً و متسخاً.  تكلم مع والدي بلهجة تدل على انه من المغرب العربي. سأله إذا كان المحل مفتوحاً.

رثى قلب والدي الطيب عليه ظنا منه أنه رجل فقير بسبب منظره، و طلب منه أن يدخل. غسل والدي رأسه و قص له شعره و حلق لحيته و رش عليه الكولونيا، وقال له:  "نعيماً يا عم، الله معك!". سأل الرجل والدي عما يتوجب عليه دفعه. أصر والدي على أن ما فعله هو هدية منه له بمناسبة افتتاح المحل... استغرب الرجل من تصرف والدي و قال له بما معناه: "انت رجل طيب جدا بعكس الآخرين الذين نظروا الي باحتقار و رفضوا أن يدخلوني الى محلاتهم بحجة أنهم مش شغالين، و ها انت تدخلني و تكرمني بمعاملتك الحسنة و ترفض مني أن أدفع لك.. أنت تستحق الكثير."

مد الرجل يده في جيبه العميق الواصل للأرض تقريبا، و سحب منه كيساً من القماش و أعطاه لوالدي. حاول والدي ان يستفهم منه عما في داخل الكيس و لكن الرجل كان أسرع في الخروج.  

فتح والدي الكيس فإذا به مليء بجنيهات ذهب. خرج والدي مسرعا وراءه لكي يعيد له الكيس و لم يجده بالرغم من أن مسافة الشارع طويلة، و كأنه فص مالح و ذاب. 

ذهب والدي في المساء الى البيت و أخبر والدتي بذلك الحدث الذي لم ينسياه بقية أيام حياتهما.. باختصار، دفعوا ديونهم من ذهب الكيس و فاض عنها.

هذه قصة حقيقية و سأحتفظ بتفسيري للحدث قبل اسمع منكم رأيكم و تحليلك أو تفسيركم.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2018)

و دا موقف ينفع يتنسى بردوا ... 

فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ..

أكيد الوالد و الوالده كان لهم علاقه عميقه حيه بالرب و كانت المكافئة مباشره 

أشكرك على مشاركتك لنا الموقف الرائع دا ... آلى يظهر الرب فيه مباشرا ...

زمن العجائب لم و لن ينتهى لان الهنا عجييييب
فى انتظار تفسيرك


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أغسطس 2018)

*ضربت جسمى القشعريرة و انا اُطالع آخر 5 اسطر فى مشاركه " اُمنا أمه " .... من هَول المُفاجئه

الصراحه لم اتصور ان تكون هذه هى نهايه الموقف !!!

تصورت ان هذا الشخص سياتى فى المساء و معه لفيف من ابنائه و احفاده ليحلقوا فى هذا الدكان و على يد صاحبه كرد للجميل و ايضا توقعت ان يكون على معرفه بكثير من الناس و يدعوهم للمَحِل ، و من هنا بدأ الرواج بالزبائن

انما ينتهى الموقف بـ " مُعجزه " على هذا النََحوْ ؟ 

و هنا التساؤل - اكان رب المجد بنفسه ؟ ام ملاك ؟ ام .... ماذا ؟

الإجابه و اضم صوتى لصوت " صديقتى - حِبُو " ان والد حضرتك و والدتك كانوا على علاقه وطيده و عميقه مع الرب 
- - -
 فى ايام خلوتنا " زمان " كان آبائنا الرهبان يقصون علينا قصصا حدثت مع الآباء مثل هذه و نحن مشدوهين صامتين مفاجئين ...

" بِسَمع الأُذن سَمِعت - عنك و الآن راتكَ عينى " ...*


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أغسطس 2018)

*موقف الأم ... ويعجز لساني عن وصف الحالة 
*

*قبل فترة من الزمن كنت قد سألت سؤالا في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية ( سؤال ديني / وقانوني ) تطرقت فيها الى حالة خاصة حصلت عندنا كمسيحيين اثاء الحرب بين العراق وايران*
*
*
*رابط الموضوع ..*
*
*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=263763
*


*الزوجة المسيحية عندما رأت زوجها الاول انهارت من البكاء ولم تصدق عينيها*

*لكن - وكم لكن يجب ان اكتبها في هذا الموضوع !!!*

*عندما وصل الخبر الى اهل الزوج الاول المتوفي ( الذي اعتبروه شهيدا ) جاءت اسرته لتلتقي به ...*

*بعيني رأيت كيف كانت امه ( امراة كبيرة في السن ) وقعت على ركبتيها بعدما التقت بأبنها وبدأت تزحف اليه ودموعها كانت تسيل كالماء ولم تتفوه الام بأي كلمة 
*
*انهارت اعصابها وغمي عليها وتم نقلها الى المستشفى ( لاجراء عملية انعاش لها ) وكان ابنها معاها*

*بعدما استفاقت وصحت الام اخذت ( ابرة ) وخزت بها يد ابنها ظنا منها انه ملاك وليس بشر - فهي لم تصدق عينيها وما رأته*

*من ظمن الموجودين احد الشعراء الشعبيين وكان مراسلا اعلاميا ايضا*

*وقد كتب في مقالته نص شعري قال فيه*

*يا امي*
*سامحيني يا امي*
*كيف استطيع ان اصل واقبّل رأسك *
*والجنة تحت قدميكي ؟*




 *وللحادثة هذه تتمة يرويها الزمان والقدر
*
*
*
*وشكرا
*


----------



## كليماندوس (22 أغسطس 2018)

*صديقتى " حِبُو " ...
 لم تقوليلنا كيف صالحتى كلبتك ؟
 و بما تناديها ؟ و اين صورها " نريد صورا لها لاسيما على ضفاف البحر و المياه  
 و ما نوعها و كلابك ولا صورة لهم ؟ 
بإنتظار التكمله ....*


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2018)

انا مش عارف يا امي العزيزة اقول واعلق بإيه على ما حكيتيه، لأنك ذكرتيني بمواقف بالنسبة لي حصلت معايا كتير، يمكن أقل من القليليين اللي يعرفوها، لكن عمل الله ورعايته لينا تفوق الوصف وصعب الواحد يحكي عنها كتير، وانا يمكن صعب اكتب كل اللي حصل معايا بالتفصيل لأني حقيقي مش مستحق لا عن تواضع بل عن حق، لأن من هو الإنسان حتى يذكره الله ويفتقده، وبكوننا أعزاء عنده فهو لا يتركنا بالرغم من ثقل خطايانا وآثامنا، بل يفتقدنا ويحاصرنا بمحبته من حين لآخر ولا يتركنا أو يتخلى عنا بسهولة حتى لو تركناه وزغنا بعيداً، لأنه يظل يُلاحقنا إلى القبر علنا نعود فنحيا.​


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موقف حدث فى نفس يوم موقف الصرصار ....يع ههههههه
> كنت بمشى  الكلاب بتاعتى ... فجئه لقيت واحده ست واقفه ... دلوعه كدا و متئنتكه
> و معاها شاب كبير  ... جتلى عايزا تلعب مع الكلاب و طلع  الشاب دا ابنها ...
> بتتكلم و تتكلم و بعدين بدئت تحكى انها محضره شنتطها  وكل حاجتها و حكمت على جوزها و اولادها لازمن  يمشوا حالا مع انهم دفعين أجار يوم تانى !!! (جبروت امراه ههههههه)
> ...




صراصير وابراص يا لهوي هههههههههههههههههه انا الوالدة عندي لو شافت صرصار في الشقة ممكن تولع فيها كلها، ولو شافت برص (عندها فوبيا الأبراص والفئران) يبقى عايزة تعزل من الشقة وتقعد على الرصيف في الشارع، ولو لقت نملة بتجيب واحدة تمسح البيت كله بسائل النمل والكلور ومطهرات الدنيا والآخرة ههههههههههههه، بس كويس الست قدعت أخيراً واقتنعت بكلامك، بس دية لو كانت والدتي كانت سابت الشنط وسابتنا وخدت الكلب الصغيور بتاعنا هربت معاه ههههههههه.​


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2018)

الموقف الذي لا يُمكن أن يُنسى
كنت في تانية ثانوي حوالي 16 سنة، وكنت لسه حاضر الاجتماع الجديد بعد مقابله خاصة مع الله وسمعت أن فيه خلوة روحية لمدة 5 ايام في طموه، وانا كنت في الوقت ده مش باعرف اخرج لوحدي اروح حته، كنت خايب شويتين، ده كان حوالي سنة 1982 ومش اعرف تتراح ازاي أساساً، المهم مش كنت عارف اروح لأن البيت رفض اروح الخلوة دية، وانا عمري ما رحت خلوة قبل كده، طبعاً مسمى الخلوة ده مش بقى موجود النهاردة اختفى تماماً وبقت مؤتمرات اللي مش باحب اروحها خالص ولا باحب المسمى نفسه، لكن ما علينا بقى، المهم قررت لازم اروح وصليت وانا عندي شوق شديد للسفرية دية، المهم فجأة لقيت الأسرة وافقت من غير اي مجهود اعمله (مع انهم متحفظين جدا وشبه مستحيل يخلوني اخرج اروح حته لوحدي أساساً)، رحت محضر الشنطة بسرعة في خلال 10 دقائق وخرجت وانا مش عارف اروحها ازاي اصلاً، خرجت وركبت رحت باب اللوق في التحرير وقلت اركب القطار (مش كان فيه ساعتها مترو الأنفاق بل قطار حلوان) وانا لا عارف اركب القطار ليه ولا حتى هانزل فين ولا اعمل إيه لأني عارف ان السفر لازم يكون بالقطار، المهم ما علينا قلت للكمسري انا عايز اروح طموه، فالراجل استغرب وقال ايه اللي ركبك القطار أساساً، عموما انزل هنا وكانت ساعتها محطة الزهراء، نزلت وبعدين مشيت ناحية الكورنيش وانا مش عارف انا ماشي صح والا غلط لأن ساعتها الزهراء دية كانت تحس انها بيت الأشباح مش لاقي حد في الشارع اسئلة ولا اكلمه، كنت ماشي لوحدي وكان يوم جمعة الصبح الساعة 7، المهم وصلت للكورنيش وانا مش عراف انا فين على وجه التحديد لأني ساعتها مشيت كتير اكتر من ساعة تقريباً على ما أذكر وبعدين لقيت معديه بتنقل الناس للناحية التانية قلت اركب، مهو انا مش عارف بقى رايح فين وماشي صح والا غلط ومش عارف اقول ايه ولمين المهم اول لما عديت لقيت واحد راكب عجله بيقولي انت اريح دير طموه فقلت أيوه، قالي تعالى اوديك هناك، فرحت معاه ووصلني في 5 دقايق ومشي، والكل ساعتها في الخلوة قعد يسألني هو انت جيت ازاي قعدت اشرح وهما مش مصدقين اللي حصل اصلاً لأن اللي قلته مستحيل لأن ايه اللي دخل الزهراء في طموه أصلاً، عموماً اللي عايز اقوله في النهاية لما الواحد بيبقى عنده اتشياق روحي الله لا يتركه وبيعطيه ببساطة شديدة وبطرق أعجب من الخيال، وطبعاً الخلوة دية انا فاكرها كويس جداً لغاية النهاردة وكان الكلمة فيها عن التبعية، وطبعاً نظام الخلوات زمان للي مش عارف، كان البرنامج فيها كالتالي:
7 - 7 ونص صباحاً استيقاظ
من 8 - 8 ونص صلاة باكر
ومن 8 ونص ل 9 ونص إفطار + شاي
ومن 9 ونص إلى 10 ونص اجتماع صلاة
ومن 10 ونص إلى 11 ونص كلمة أولى
وبعدين من 11 ونص إلى 2 الظهر قراءات روحية حره (كل واحد مع نفسه)
ومن 2 الظهر إلى 2 ونص الغداء 

ومن 2 ونص إلى 4 فترة راحة
ومن 4 - 5 اجتماع صلاة
ومن 5 - 6 الكلمة الروحية الثانية
ومن 6 - 9 فترة تمشية حره
ومن 9 - 10 اجتماع صلاة
ومن 10 - 11 فترة حره ساعات بنرنم فيها أو بنتكلم شوية
وبعدين 11 نوووووم
ده كان البرنامج باختصار وهو برنامج ساعتها كان مشهور في الخلوات
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 أغسطس 2018)

ماما امه بسمع عن قصص كتير بتكلم عن ظهورات رب المجد يسوع فى شكل فقير او متشرد من خلال مشاركتك يبقى ده مش مجرد قصص دى حقيقه الجميل ان ربنا قريب اوى كده


----------



## +ماريا+ (22 أغسطس 2018)

استاذ ايمن موقف بجد بتشعر فيه بوجود الله بقوه فعلا ربنا دايما بيحمى وبيحافظ على اولاده


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> استاذ ايمن موقف بجد بتشعر فيه بوجود الله بقوه فعلا ربنا دايما بيحمى وبيحافظ على اولاده




ربنا يكون لنا معين كلنا علشان نفهم معاملاته معانا ونخضع له دايماً
وحقيقي كل واحد لو كتب عن معاملات الله اللي شافها بنفسه وعاينها
من المستحيل انه يلاقي المكان اللي يساع أنه يكتب فيه كل حاجة حصلت بالتفصيل​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2018)

و انا سئلت نفسى نفس السؤال يا كليمندوس  : 

و هنا التساؤل - اكان رب المجد بنفسه ؟ ام ملاك ؟ ام .... ماذا ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2018)

أستاذ أيمن ربنا وصلك لحد هناك ....
قد ايه الرب أعماله عظيمه و مراحمه كثيره  نشكره على كل شىء ...
قصص رائعة  تعامل الرب ظاهر...
أشكرك يا رب على محبتك...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2018)

برنامج حلو اوى طب و دلوقتى البرنامج بيبقى ايه ؟ مختلف ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أغسطس 2018)

كليماندوس قال:


> *صديقتى " حِبُو " ...
> لم تقوليلنا كيف صالحتى كلبتك ؟
> و بما تناديها ؟ و اين صورها " نريد صورا لها لاسيما على ضفاف البحر و المياه
> و ما نوعها و كلابك ولا صورة لهم ؟
> بإنتظار التكمله ....*



ههههههه بقعد أدلعها و اروح لها لانها كانت زعلانه مش راديا  تجيلى 
دلع بءئا و طبطبة و اشيلها و أنغوشها و أهشتكها ههههههه

اسمها ستلا  بنوته  و نوعها جريفون  و التانيه جديده نوعها يورك شاير اسمها توسكا دى هديه  من ربى ... كانت قبلها عندى كلبه عاميه اسمها هوبى حبيبتىً 
و الصور عيونى ابقى أحط صورتهم


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> برنامج حلو اوى طب و دلوقتى البرنامج بيبقى ايه ؟ مختلف ؟




النهاردة بقى برنامح المؤتمرات لعب وشوية كلام فارغ غير الوعظ بقى حاجة تانية خالص، وموضوع اجتماعات الصلاة بقى عامل زي فيلم السينما، يطفوا الأنوار يشغلوا فيديو ترانيم والناس تقعد تتفرج وتسمع وكل شوية واحد يقوم يقف قدام المايكروفون يصلي، وكأنه بيخاطب الناس ويستعرض مش بيكلم الله خالص، يعني اجتماعات صلاة مودرن وكأن الناس مش بقت بتحس بحضور الله فخلقوا لنفسهم إله تاني خالص، ما علينا بقى خلينا ساكتين ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2018)

aymonded قال:


> صراصير وابراص يا لهوي هههههههههههههههههه انا الوالدة عندي لو شافت صرصار في الشقة ممكن تولع فيها كلها، ولو شافت برص (عندها فوبيا الأبراص والفئران) يبقى عايزة تعزل من الشقة وتقعد على الرصيف في الشارع، ولو لقت نملة بتجيب واحدة تمسح البيت كله بسائل النمل والكلور ومطهرات الدنيا والآخرة ههههههههههههه، بس كويس الست قدعت أخيراً واقتنعت بكلامك، بس دية لو كانت والدتي كانت سابت الشنط وسابتنا وخدت الكلب الصغيور بتاعنا هربت معاه ههههههههه.​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انت لو شوفت الست كانت بتتكلم ازاى  ... قالت لى كلمه فوبيا بردوا هههههه
و تقول لى لا لا لا مقدرش نفسى قلبى كنت هموت كان هيغمى عليا  ... الشنط أهى خائفا واحد يكون نط فيها و يجى بيتى ...  و و و علشان كدا كنت متوقعه الحقيقه أنى كلامى فى الهواء  ... دخل من هون و طلع من هون هههههههه 
و مش عارفا ازاى اتكلمت أصلا لانى أصلا قليله الكلام جدا فى الواقع 
ترتيب. ربنا


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أكيد الوالد و الوالده كان لهم علاقه عميقه حيه بالرب و كانت المكافئة مباشره
> 
> أشكرك على مشاركتك لنا الموقف الرائع دا ... آلى يظهر الرب فيه مباشرا ...
> 
> ...



التفسير وصل في ردك و ردود الأحبة ..
نعم يا حبو ! الهنا عجيب و زمن العجائب لم و لن ينتهِ. ما نستغربه و نراه عجيبة هو في الواقع من طبيعة عمل الهنا الكلي القداسة و الصلاح. له المجد كل الدهور.


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2018)

صدق المثل القائل: "قصة تَجُر قصة". فها هي قصة أيمن عن رحلته الى طموه تجر إلى قصة مشابهة حصلت مع شقيقتي الصغرى (أصغرنا جميعاً) في لبنان في الثمانينات عندما كانت الحرب الطائفية على اشدها.​
قَسَّمَ الأحزاب مدينة بيروت أثناء الحرب الى الى شرقية و غربية. الأولى معظم سكانها مسيحيين، و الثانية مسلمين... طبيعي كان هناك مسلمون يعيشون في الشرقية كما كان هناك مسيحيون في الغربية. و قد بنا الطرفان المتقاتلان حواجز أمنية بين المنطقتين يتم فيها تفتيش الداخل و الخارج للتأكد من انتسابه الى المنطقة. المسيحي الداخل الى الغربية يصبح مفقودا و لا يعود، و العكس صحيح أيضا، للأسف الشديد.

شقيقتي كانت تعمل في شركة أجنبية  في بيروت الشرقية، و تتوقف عن الذهاب الى العمل عندما كانت تكون الاشتباكات على أشدها، و عندما يكون هدنة بين الطرفين تذهب و تعود بسرعة عند تجدد الاشتباكات.

في وقت كانت فيه الاشتباكات عنيفة جداً غابت عن العمل مدة شهرين كاملين. في ذات يوم اتصل بها مديرها و أخبرها أن المنطقة آمنة و أنها تستطيع الذهاب الى العمل لكي تقبض راتبها عن الشهرين. و كان راتبها كبيرا. تأكدت من صحة الأخبار ثم ذهبت بالرغم من ممانعة أهلي. قالت لهم انها متكلة على الرب. استلمت راتب الشهرين نقدا و ذهبت الى محطة باصات نقل عام لكي تعود الى البيت.


أثناء انتظارها في المحطة رأت شابين مفتولي العضلات ملثمين و يحملان رشاشات يتقدمان نحوها بسرعة، و عندما وصلا سألاها: "ماذا تفعلين هنا؟" المنطقة كانت خالية من الناس. أخبرتهم انها تنتظر الباص لتعود الى بيتها. قالوا أن هذه المحطة قد اُلغيت و أن انتظارها بدون فائدة، و أنهم سيهاتفون شخصاً آخر ليكي يأتي بسيارته و يوصلونها بأنفسهم. و فعلا تكلموا مع شخصٍ ما عن طريق اللاسلكي المحمول معهم. خافت شقيقتي خوفا لا يوصف علماً منها أنهما يكذبان لأن لا يمكن أن يدخلا المنطقة الشرقية. 

بدأ قلبها يضرب بسرعة و عقلها يفكر أسرع ماذا عليها أن تفعل لتحمي نفسها! فقالت في قلبها: "أعطيهم الفلوس كلها لعلهم يتركوني بحالي" فجاءها الجواب الداخلي: "سيأخذون فلوسي و يغتصبوني ثم يقتلوني، و لن يعرف أهلي مكان جثتي"..  ارتاعت من هذا الفكر و ناجت الرب طالبة منه النجاة..... فإذْ يظهر رجلٌ شيخ -أي متقدم بالعمر- نحيل و له لحية بيضاء طويلة ويحمل عصا مثل التي يحملها كبار العمر. 

لَوَّحَ الشيخ بعصاه في وجه الشابين و طلب منهما أن يتركاها بحالها فوراً. و كم كانت شدة دهشة شقيقتي شديدة عندما رأت الخوف العظيم في أعينهما الى درجة أنهما فرَّا هاربين بأقصى سرعة.   لا أزال أذكر تساؤلها وهي تخبرني القصة: "كيف لرجلين شابين قويين يحملان رشاشات يخافان بهذا الشكل من رجلٍ شيخ هزيل يكفيه ضربة كف واحد من أحدهما ليقع أرضاً؟"..

شقيقتي تخبرين وأنا استمع في هدوء و أفكر في كلامها، ثم سألتها: "ماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟". قالت أن الشيخ دعاها باسمها مؤنباً لها على ذهابها الى تلك المنطقة لوحدها. استغربت بشدة كيف عرف اسمها، و لكن فورا جاء الى فكرها أن يكون الشيخ من أصدقاء شقيقي الذي كان له أصدقاء من مختلف الأعمار. أطمأنت حالا لهذا الفكر و للشيخ و  مشت معه حيث طلب اليها أن تمشي   فإذا بها أمام باص صعدا اليه معاً. و عندما وصلا الى المنطقة الشرقية شكرته و لكنه أصرَّ أن يوصلها الى البيت بنفسه. أنتظر معها حتى فتحت شقيقتي الكبرى باب البيت، فقال لها الشيخ لا تدعي اختك تذهب الى عملها بعد اليوم... اليوم أنقذتها. من يدري ماذا سيحصل في المرة القادمة... شكرته شقيقتي الكبرى و ألحت عليه بالدخول ليستريح قليلاً. رفض. سمع والدي الحوار من غرفة مجاورة وركض كعادته في حبه للضيف لكي يصر علىا لرجل بالدخول فكانت اختي قد أغلقت الباب. فتحه والدي بسرعة و لكنه لم يرَ الشيخ. ركض الى الشارع و لم يجده كذلك. الوقت كان ثواني و ليس دقائق. شقيقي قال أن ليس لديه أصدقاء بهذه الأوصاف، وبقيت القصة لغزا كيف عرف الشيخ اسم شقيقتي. 

كنت متزوجة و اعيش في بلد عربي آخر عندما حدوثها. لذلك لم اسمع عنها لا حينئذ و لا بعدئذ، فالاتصالات الهاتفية كانت في تلك الأيام للأشياء الضرورية جدا بسبب صعوبة الحصول عليها. مضت السنون و حضرت شقيقتي لكي تزورني في بلاد الغربة. و كنا نتكلم عن محبة الرب للبشر و عمله في حياتنا، فكانت مناسبة أن تخبرني بها.  فورا و بدون تردد شعرت أن الباص و النقل و خلافه لم يكن شيئا حقيقيا إنما كان عمل روحيا. شقيقتي استغربت كلامي مؤكدة انها ركبت الباص مع الرجل الشيخ و لكنها فجأة تذكرت شيئا حصل عندما ركبا الباص أكد لي و لها أن تفكيري صحيح.  قالت أنها متأكدة أنهما لم يدفعا فلوسا الى السائق عندما ركبا. أجبت بأن هذا أكبر دليل انه لم يكن باص  بمعنى الكلمة إنما هيئ لها لكي لا تخاف.  لا يمكن أن يطلع شخص الى باص و يجلس في مقعد قبل أن يدفع للسائق أو المعاون إذا وُجد. وإذا بها تتذكر حلماً رأته قبل اسبوع من الحادثة، رأت فيه النيران مشتعلة في مزار حقيقي لمريم العذراء موجود في وسط سوق بيروت، و المزار يكاد يحترق كليا، و أرادت أن تنقظه فلحقت بها النار فظهر القديس يوسف و أطفأ النار و أنقذها من الحريق. 

قلت: "هوذا الرجل الشيخ الذي أنقذك من موت محتم كان القديس يوسف بنفسه. ظهر لك كرجل عجوز ضعيف لكي لا تخافي منه بل تطمئني له في حين أنه ربما ظهر للشابين كمقاتل مغوار لا يقدرا عليه، و لذلك فرا هاربين" .

هذه هي مسيحيتنا وهذا هو مسيحنا / الهنا الحي الذي لا يترك المتواضعين المتكلين عليه و العاملين بوصاياه.
أرجو ألا اكون قدأثقلت عليكم بطول القصة. اختصرت بقدر المستطاع.​


----------



## aymonded (23 أغسطس 2018)

إلهنا الصالح لا يتركنا ولا يهملنا فهو دايماً معنا يرعانا ويتمجد اسمه في كل حين لأنه خيرٌ معين وسند في كل أمور حياتنا فكما تحمل المرضعة رضيعها هكذا يحملنا ويقودنا نحو الخير والسلام الأبدي ويرفعنا على منكبيه لنعبر أزمنة الضيق والشدة لأن هو من يسند خُطانا ويقوينا ويُشدننا ويقوي نفسيتنا الضعيفة، فمن اتكل عليه لا يخيب أبداً، وما حكتيه يا أمي هو حدث تمجيدي لاسم الله الحي، الذي هو مبارك من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين
​


----------



## أَمَة (23 أغسطس 2018)

بكل تأكيد، أيمن، أعمال الله المجيدة في حياتنا ليست من أجل التباهي بأنفسنا إذ ليس فينا من صالح في ذاته. الهنا القدوس هو مصدر كل صلاح و أعماله تمجده.

كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق، نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران.  ( يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 17 )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2018)

لا لا متختصريش احكى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
و هو دى ينفع نختصر فيها ههههه 
ايه الجمال دا يسوع مجند اولاد له فى السماء لخدمتنا و حمايتنا 
و لا بئا  انزلوا بالخفىً فى انتظار الباقى 
أشكرك يا رب انك خلتنى اعمل الموضوع دا


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أغسطس 2018)

aymonded قال:


> إلهنا الصالح لا يتركنا ولا يهملنا فهو دايماً معنا يرعانا ويتمجد اسمه في كل حين لأنه خيرٌ معين وسند في كل أمور حياتنا فكما تحمل المرضعة رضيعها هكذا يحملنا ويقودنا نحو الخير والسلام الأبدي ويرفعنا على منكبيه لنعبر أزمنة الضيق والشدة لأن هو من يسند خُطانا ويقوينا ويُشدننا ويقوي نفسيتنا الضعيفة، فمن اتكل عليه لا يخيب أبداً، وما حكتيه يا أمي هو حدث تمجيدي لاسم الله الحي، الذي هو مبارك من الآن وإلى الأبد آمين
> ​





أَمَة قال:


> بكل تأكيد، أيمن، أعمال الله المجيدة في حياتنا ليست من أجل التباهي بأنفسنا إذ ليس فينا من صالح في ذاته. الهنا القدوس هو مصدر كل صلاح و أعماله تمجده.
> 
> كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة تامة هي من فوق، نازلة من عند أبي الأنوار، الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران.  ( يعقوب الأصحاح 1 العدد 17 )








*سؤال لو سمحتم لي ...*

*لماذا ارى دائما بأن المعجزات او العطية او الاكرام الرباني يأخذ شكل الذاتية او الفردية فقط ؟*

*بمعنى اخر - لماذا المعجزات تحصل لفرد وليس لجماعة ؟*

*مع الشكر والتقدير مقدما*


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *سؤال لو سمحتم لي ...*
> 
> *لماذا ارى دائما بأن المعجزات او العطية او الاكرام الرباني يأخذ شكل الذاتية او الفردية فقط ؟*
> 
> ...




مش شرط يا غالي بس كل واحد فينا بيتكلم على خبرة شخصية مش جماعية، لكن ممكن تحصل على المستوى الجماعي زي ما حصل مع شعب إسرائيل في العهد القديم، وكمان الرسل في العهد الجديد، فممكن تحصل على مستوى جماعي وممكن على المستوى الشخصي، بس غالباً أنت بتشوفها على المستوى الشخصي بسبب أن كتير بيتكلموا عن خبراتهم الشخصية مش خبراتهم الجماعية، وكل كنيسة من كنائس العالم بيحصل فيها معجزات وبتظهر في أعمال الله على مستوى جماعي وخاصة وقت الضيق والمحنة والشدة، ومش شرط برضو تحصل المعجزة بشكل يمنع الحرب أو الدمار، لكن بيزداد الإيمان ويتقوى وبيخرج شهداء شهود لعمل الله ويمكن دية بتبقى أعظم المعجزات لأنها بتمجد الله اللي بيشجعهم ويقويهم فبتظهر يده القوية معهم.​وأكيد في وقت محنة العراق وكمان سوريا.. الخ بتظهر عجائب من الله وسط كنيسته وشعبه ممكن نكون مش نعرفها وتنتشر من بعض شهود العيان، وممكن تفضل في محيط الناس اللي حصلت معاهم ومش نسمع عنها.​


----------



## أَمَة (24 أغسطس 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *سؤال لو سمحتم لي ...*
> 
> *لماذا ارى دائما بأن المعجزات او العطية او الاكرام الرباني يأخذ شكل الذاتية او الفردية فقط ؟*
> 
> ...



المبارك أيمن كفَّى و وفَّى بالرد. لدى إضافة مختلفة و لكن غير متناقضة.

لو تأمل كل واحد منا الأحداث اليومية، بلك هدوء صارفين النظر عن ملهيات العالم، لرأينا عجائب الله في الجماعة. لكننا نريد أن تكون العجيبة وفقا لما نتصورها. 

باصات مدارس تقع و تنقلب عدة مرات  ويخرج منها الطلاب سالمين معافين. كم من طائرة وقعت و نجوا كل ركابها ثواني قبل أن تنفجر...بسبب الصلاة أشفية كثيرة حصلت لناس امراضهم كان الموت مصيرها المحتوم استغرب الأطباء منها و لم يجدوا لها تفسيرا علميا. 

حتى على المستوى الفردي، كم من مرة في اليوم نشكر الرب بكل عفوية عندما نكون على وشك اصطدام بسيارة أخرى و لا ندري كيف تفاديناه، أو نقوم بعمل فوق طاقتنا (أتكلم عن نفسي).


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2018)

كلامك صحيح يا أمي 
فكرتيني بتجربتي مع الوالد واعتقد انك ممرتي بما يُشابهها كثيراً، أنا طبعاً عندي ربو وحساسية في الجيوب الأنفية وصحتي على قدي وصعب ارفع أثقال أو حتى أنحني لأسفل مش باقدر اتنفس ومع أقل مجهود ممكن ادخل في حالة غيبوبة وادخل غرفة الإنعاش في المستشفى، الوالد جاله جلطات كتير في المخ والقدم والذراع، واصبح لا يتحكم في أعصابه وساعات بيغيب عن الواقع وكتير ما بيقع من فوق الفراش على الأرض، ومش فيه حد غيري معاه انا والوالدة والوالده سنها تعدي ال 70 ومش تقدر تبذل مجهود، فكان لما بيقع واطلب معونة الله مش عارف ازاي باقدر اشيله وارفعه فوق السرير من غير ما احس بتعب مع أن وزنه يتعدى ال 90 كيلو ساعتها، وكنت مضطر اخدمه واخدم الوالدة واقوم بكل الأعمال المنزلية من نزول السوق والطبخ.. الخ، أيام كانت صعبة جداً في تلك الفترة لكن الرب كان خير معين، ومش هاقدر اكتب كتير علشان بس الموضوع مش يبقى ممل عند اي قارئ.

 وياما مرت على الواحد تجارب كان مستحيل يخرج منها سليم أو معافاً، لكن كان وراها يد إلهنا الصالح وكنت اشعر انه مساكني كأني محمول على يد قوية فعلياً، ففي فترات أزمات كتير جداً مررت بها على مدار 20 سنة وازمات تفوق الوصف لكن ما نلته بسببها كان بركة روحية على مستوى عميق غيرت في داخلي كتير وما زال هناك بركات خاصة روحية تسندني بسببها وتجعلني أكثر وعياً وانفتاحاً بشكل غريب ومدهش لم أكن أتوقعه على الإطلاق لأن شخصيتي كانت ضعيفة وهزيلة للغاية، لكن عمل الله في حياتي في منتهى العجب وكل حادثه بمر بها بخرج منها بشكل لا يوصف وصعب اكتبه لأني مش عارف اوصف الأمور كما هي، لأنها تفوق كل إمكانياتي الشخصية.

وحقيقي على قدر ما يكون الإنسان ضعيف وكمان غير مستحق وكمان ليس فيه شيء وشخصيته مهزوزة وغير مؤهلة لشيء أو نافعه فأن نعمة الله بتحل بقوة وتعطيه قوة ترفعه لأعلى مرتبة روحية مع انه في واقعه يعتبر ليس بذات قيمة لا في المجتمع ولا بالنسبة لمن حوله، وربما الناس تحتقرة ولا تعطيه أدنى قيمة لأنه محتقر في أعينهم، لكن قيمته العليا من الله تجعله لا يهتم أو يكترث للناس، فما أعظم الله الحي الذي اختار المزدرى وغير الموجود، مبارك اسمه من الآن وإلى الدهر آمين
​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2018)

aymonded قال:


> مش شرط يا غالي بس كل واحد فينا بيتكلم على خبرة شخصية مش جماعية، لكن ممكن تحصل على المستوى الجماعي زي ما حصل مع شعب إسرائيل في العهد القديم، وكمان الرسل في العهد الجديد، فممكن تحصل على مستوى جماعي وممكن على المستوى الشخصي، بس غالباً أنت بتشوفها على المستوى الشخصي بسبب أن كتير بيتكلموا عن خبراتهم الشخصية مش خبراتهم الجماعية، وكل كنيسة من كنائس العالم بيحصل فيها معجزات وبتظهر في أعمال الله على مستوى جماعي وخاصة وقت الضيق والمحنة والشدة، ومش شرط برضو تحصل المعجزة بشكل يمنع الحرب أو الدمار، لكن بيزداد الإيمان ويتقوى وبيخرج شهداء شهود لعمل الله ويمكن دية بتبقى أعظم المعجزات لأنها بتمجد الله اللي بيشجعهم ويقويهم فبتظهر يده القوية معهم.​وأكيد في وقت محنة العراق وكمان سوريا.. الخ بتظهر عجائب من الله وسط كنيسته وشعبه ممكن نكون مش نعرفها وتنتشر من بعض شهود العيان، وممكن تفضل في محيط الناس اللي حصلت معاهم ومش نسمع عنها.​






*شكرا جزيلا استاذي الفاضل على توضيحك*

*دمت بكل خير وعز وبركة*

*ربي يحفظك ويخليك*

*تحياتي وتقديري*


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> المبارك أيمن كفَّى و وفَّى بالرد. لدى إضافة مختلفة و لكن غير متناقضة.
> 
> لو تأمل كل واحد منا الأحداث اليومية، بلك هدوء صارفين النظر عن ملهيات العالم، لرأينا عجائب الله في الجماعة. لكننا نريد أن تكون العجيبة وفقا لما نتصورها.
> 
> ...








*شكرا جزيلا امي الكريمة على جوابكم الشافي*

*الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم*

*تحياتي وتقديري لكم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> لو تأمل كل واحد منا الأحداث اليومية، بلك هدوء صارفين النظر عن ملهيات العالم، لرأينا عجائب الله.......
> 
> [SIZE=5SIZE]
> [SIZE=5.[/SIZE]


و هو دا تحديدا سبب هذا الموضوع 
 دعوا للتأمل فى الأحداث اليوميه ...لنرى تعاملات الرب معنا و نحس بنعمه فوق نعمه و فرحه فوق فرحه ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أغسطس 2018)

وممكن تفضل في محيط الناس اللي حصلت معاهم ومش نسمع عنها.

عندك حق أيمن الغالى و فرصه بئه حبه حجات تطلع فى موضوع ذى دا هههههه الجراب مليااااااااااااااااان


----------



## aymonded (24 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> وممكن تفضل في محيط الناس اللي حصلت معاهم ومش نسمع عنها.
> 
> عندك حق أيمن الغالى و فرصه بئه حبه حجات تطلع فى موضوع ذى دا هههههه الجراب مليااااااااااااااااان




*البركة فيكي دية مهمتك انتِ بقى*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2018)

aymonded قال:


> *البركة فيكي دية مهمتك انتِ بقى*​


لا فيا ميييين
 دا انا غلبااااان جرابى فاضى هههه
 انا ناويه اعمل عمليه سطو مسلح هههههههههه و اطلع الى ربنا يسمح بتطليعه من جراب ماما امه و جرابك انت كمان و جراب كل الاعضاء الحلوين هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أغسطس 2018)

كتبت مشاركة طويلة بس النور قطع قبل اعتمدها ههههه 
لما النور جه خدتها كوبي وهنزلها حالا والله ده كله عشانك يا حبو يعلم ربنا عشان بس تعرفي غلاوتك عندي لو إيريني او عبود ماكنتش هسأل ههههههههه بهزر يا كتاكيت


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أغسطس 2018)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2018)

ينهااااااااار ربنا يشفى و يطيب القلوب  !!! 
على فكرا بيحبنى انا اكتر ههههههههههههههههههه
عارفا الآبً الى عنده كذا ولد  معزتهم كلهم عنده واحده بس بيتعامل مع كل واحد حسب عجينتهً ذى ما قولتى ....
انتى قولتىً كلام كتير اوى حسى أنى انا الى كتبته او بالفعل كتبته حرفيا لحد قبل كدا  
ربنا يباركك و يفرحك فيه دايما ...
هيسيبوكى    
انزلى بموقف بعد الزواج ياااله


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أغسطس 2018)

بلاش كلام كتير يا ملكتنا الجميله انا واثقه ان عندك كتير مش موقف ولا اتنين منتظرين بقى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 أغسطس 2018)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أغسطس 2018)

بالرغم الموقف صعب جدا وانتى طبعا معندكيش اى خبره و الغريبه فعلا ان البنت تخرج سليمه بعد التشنجات اللى حصلت 
لكن هل يستحيل على الرب امر ربنا حنين جدا جدا 
ربنا يخليهالك وتفرحى بيها وتشوفيها اجمل عروسه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 أغسطس 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> بالرغم الموقف صعب جدا وانتى طبعا معندكيش اى خبره و الغريبه فعلا ان البنت تخرج سليمه بعد التشنجات اللى حصلت
> لكن هل يستحيل على الرب امر ربنا حنين جدا جدا
> ربنا يخليهالك وتفرحى بيها وتشوفيها اجمل عروسه




الحمد لله والشكر لك يا رب 

شكرا ماريا ماتحرمش منك ابدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2018)

موقف رهيييب طبعا ... بس ايه  الخيبة الى كنتى فيها دى  ههههه
نشكر ربنا انه أتدخل بطريقه معجزية فعلا ... انا شوفت و سمعت حالات كتير اوىً اتضمرت بسبب السخونة  العاليه 
انا الحقيقه رغم أنى كنت 20 سنه لما جبت ابنى الكبير  لكن كنت بركز فى كل كلمه حواليهً من وقت ما كنت صغيره 
و مرات عمى ولدت فكانت ماما تفضل تنصح فيها .... خذنت كل. المعلومات ... 
او يمكن ماما الحقيقه رهيبه فى القلق و فى التعليمات ... و انا كنت بنفززززز ههههه
نشكر ربنا على محبته و ربنا يبارك لك بنوتك الجميله ... خليها تتشرط ياختى بلاش تجوزيها بدرى لتتوكس ... مش من حلاوته ... ليه تشيل الهم و الغم ههههه
و خدى بالك بئا و لازم تواعيها و تعلميها كل حاجه ... 
و ارجع أقول تانى أشكرك يا رب على محبتك و حنانك و رائفتك بينا يا رب و حمايتك  لينا 
أشكرك على القص دى الى الرب  تعامل فيها مباشرتا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك و طبعا يسوع بيحبك و انتى حبيبته 
انتى ايه حبيبته 
هههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 أغسطس 2018)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 أغسطس 2018)

هههههههه انتى هتعملى حلقات ولا ايه واحنا نخمن هيحصل ايه بكره 
 حبو كانت منزلة اغنية اعلان ولسه البقاقه شغاله دى الاعلانات بقى هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2018)

ايه السسبنس دا هههههههه
ماشى نستنى لبكره هههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (28 أغسطس 2018)

هههههه لا صدقيني الجهاز بيهنج والكيبورد مش بيكتب معايا سهلوحساه في ايدي سخن هقوم اعملة كمادات ميه بخل ههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موقف رهيييب طبعا ... بس ايه  الخيبة الى كنتى فيها دى  ههههه
> نشكر ربنا انه أتدخل بطريقه معجزية فعلا ... انا شوفت و سمعت حالات كتير اوىً اتضمرت بسبب السخونة  العاليه
> انا الحقيقه رغم أنى كنت 20 سنه لما جبت ابنى الكبير  لكن كنت بركز فى كل كلمه حواليهً من وقت ما كنت صغيره
> و مرات عمى ولدت فكانت ماما تفضل تنصح فيها .... خذنت كل. المعلومات ...
> او يمكن ماما الحقيقه رهيبه فى القلق و فى التعليمات ... و انا كنت بنفززززز ههههه



 لا نتناقش بقا انا مكنتش مركزة معاكي امبارح فعدتها كده عشان اقوم انام هههههههههه

هي مش حكاية خيبة 

الحكاية كانت في ان الظروف هي اللي حكمت عليا 
طيب انتي دلوقتي بتقولي ماما كانت بتقلق وعلمتك وكنتي بتركزي طيب ماتقوليلي كنت ممكن تعملي اية في حالة زي دي .. بعد الساعة ١٢ بليل  ومفيش حد معاكي !!!؟





ب


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2018)

*بالرغم من انني سألت السيدة أمة والاستاذ ايموند في المداخلة رقم 38*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=274196&page=4
*

*جاءني رد معين ...*

*ولكنني لحد هذه اللحظة لم ارى ولم اسمع ولم اقرأ عن اي معجزة حصلت لجماعة 
*

*دائما المعجزات تحصل لفرد او شخص واحد فقط 
*

*الرب له حكمة فيها
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 أغسطس 2018)

:t7:





paul iraqe قال:


> *بالرغم من انني سألت السيدة أمة والاستاذ ايموند في المداخلة رقم 38*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> ...



فية عندنا في مصر معجزة حصلت للجماعة 

معجزة نقل جبل المقطم 

اعمل عليها بحث واعرفها 

مبارك شعب مصر :99:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لا نتناقش بقا انا مكنتش مركزة معاكي امبارح فعدتها كده عشان اقوم انام هههههههههه
> 
> هي مش حكاية خيبة
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه ايوا كدا .... هى دى هيلانه الى اعرفها 
استعجبتك  امبارح ... دا انا قايله كلمه " خيبه " دى مخصوص علشان تنزلى لى بالسكاكين  بس لقيتك مش انتى ههههههههههههه انت مش انت و انت جعان هههه
كنتى جعانه نوم 
طبعا دلوقتى انتى سيد العرفيين ... يتختبرينى ههههه ماشى ههههه
فى عدم وجود ادويه  يبقى  تفتحى الدش و تخطى الطفل تحته بمايه  ساقعه 
 بعدين تجيبى تشط تخطى فيه مايه كمان ساقعه من التلاجه و بعد ما تنشفى البيبى تحطيه او تقعديه فى التشط  النص التحتاني  يقعد له حبتين  و بعدين تنشفيه و تشيليه 
و تتابعى السخونة بفمك  مش اليد. و بعدين تشتغل كمادات تلج و خل مثل ما قولتى كدا بس مش راس بس لا كمان تحت الباط و خلف الركب و تحت فى القدم ههههههههه
طبعا و سوائل كتيسير حتى لو مايه فقط ...
طبعا كل دا هيبقى فيه سريخ و عياط و بهدله و ترفيص بس ميهمكيش ههه 
الواحد اتبهدل مع العيال هههههههههه و طبعا كان بيتحرك بصيدليه فى الحقيبه
ياكشى يتمر فيهم هههههههه


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> :t7:
> 
> فية عندنا في مصر معجزة حصلت للجماعة
> 
> ...






*اختي الكريمة مدام هيلانة*

*شكرا جزيلا على المتابعة 
*

*في البداية انتي ذكرتي على حالة ابنتكي وكيف تمرضت ولمسها الرب بعطفه وحنانه وشفيت من المرض - ربي يحفظها ويخليها لكم*

*وهو بالضبط كان سؤالي ...*

*انا كنت بسأل عن معجزة حصلت للبشر ومش للحجر*


*بالنسبة لجبل المقطم _*

*هذا الموضوع قرأت عنه الكثير في سنة 2014 تحديدا وتوصلت الى نتيجة -*
*1- ليست كل المصادر المسيحية القبطية  قد تحدثت عنه*
*2- هناك اختلاف في التواريخ *
*3- وهناك من المسيحيين الاقباط اصلا لا يؤمن بها وكتب ضدها
*

*فالموضوع فيه ريبة وشك ولا يوجد فيه جزم قاطع من قبل كل المسيحيين*

 *عموما -*

*بخصوص المعجزات انا سألت في يوم من الايام هذا السؤال وقد جاءني الرد*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=267350
*
 
*ومهما يكن من امر ومهما كانت المعجزة فهي قد وقعت على جبل وليس البشر علما بأن الرب قد خلق الانسان على صورته ومثاله - ولذلك فالانسان عند الرب اثمن واغلى من الجبل بكثير جدا*

*مع الشكر والتقدير 
*
*تحياتي واحترامي*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 أغسطس 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *ومهما يكن من امر ومهما كانت المعجزة فهي قد وقعت على جبل وليس البشر علما بأن الرب قد خلق الانسان على صورته ومثاله - ولذلك فالانسان عند الرب اثمن واغلى من الجبل بكثير جدا*
> 
> *
> *



يؤسفنى جدا انى اقولك 
حضرتك كدة لم تقرأ المعجزة بفهم 
لإن المعز طلب من البطريرك نقل جبل المقطم وإن لم يحدث ذلك فستكون المسيحية باطلة ويحق له إضطهاد المسيحيين جميعا  وبناءا على ذلك قام المسيحيين جميعاً بالصوم والصلاة ثلاثة ايام 



> ، وبعد ايام دخل الوزير علي المعز وقال له إن مولانا يعلم إن النصارى ليسوا علي شئ ، وهذا إنجيلهم يقول "لو كان لكم إيمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا إلى هناك فينتقل " ولا يخفي علي أمير المؤمنين ما في هذه الأقوال من الادعاء الباطل ، وللتحقق من ذلك يستدعي البطريرك لكي يقيم الدليل علي صدق دعوى مسيحهم ، ففكر الخليفة في ذاته قائلا "إذا كان قول المسيح هذا صحيحا ، فلنا فيه فائدة عظمي ، فان جبل المقطم المكتنف القاهرة ، إذا ابتعد عنها يصير مركز المدينة اعظم مما هو عليه الآن ، وإذا لم يكن صحيحا ، تكون لنا الحجة علي النصارى ونتبرز من اضطهادهم ،




إذن المسيحيين جميعا كانوا معرضين للعذابات . ولكن الرب استجاب ونقل الجبل

كدة المعجزة للجبل ... أم للبشر يا بشر !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟



يعنى لوانا عنىدى مرض معين وطلبت من ربنا يشفينى 
والرب استجاب وشفانى
 يبقا كدة ربنا عمل المعجزة للمرض ام لي !!!!؟؟؟؟



 رابط معجزة نقل جبل المقطم 
http://newmiracles.org/post/%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%AC%D8%B2%D8%A9-%D9%86%D9%82%D9%84-%D8%AC%D8%A8%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%82%D8%B7%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%89-%D8%AC%D8%B9%D9%84%D8%AA-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B9%D8%B2-%D9%84%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%85%D9%89-%D9%8A%D8%B9%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%82-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9.aspx

رابط أخر للمعجزة 

https://st-takla.org/Saints/Saint-Simon_.html


اما باقى كلامك عن عدم مصداقية المعجزة 
مليش دعوة بيه على الإطلاق 
مقدرش اقولك أمن بالعافية .. دى حرية شخصية وكل واحد لة عقلة اللى بيعجبة

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 أغسطس 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ايوا كدا .... هى دى هيلانه الى اعرفها
> استعجبتك  امبارح ... دا انا قايله كلمه " خيبه " دى مخصوص علشان تنزلى لى بالسكاكين  بس لقيتك مش انتى ههههههههههههه انت مش انت و انت جعان هههه
> كنتى جعانه نوم
> طبعا دلوقتى انتى سيد العرفيين ... يتختبرينى ههههه ماشى ههههه
> ...



وهو دة اللى عملتة بس للأسف لم اسلط الضوء كفاية على طريقة تمريضى للبنت كان هدفى هو وضوح عمل الرب معى بحسب الموضوع 

ماعدا نزول الطفل فى طبق مية او تحت الدش 
لا عشت ولا كونت انزل طفلى تحت المية الساقعة وهو عندة سخونية 
فى موقفى هذا كنا بالشتاء فيستحيل اعمل كدة لا شتا ولا صيف لان السخونية اصلا بتحسس بالبرودة والسقعة فمش ناقصة كمان افلجة عشان يموت منى 
انا عارفة ان الدكاترة بيوصوا بيها بس متهيئلى الحكاية دى عايزة قلب جامد اوى او زى مابيقولوا قلب ميت 

انا اؤمن فقط بالكمادات الساقعة مع الخل .
 غسيل الايدى والرجل بالماء 
مع العلاج والسوائل 
ونشكر ربنا معايا عروستين زى القمر وعريس وماعرضتش حد فيهم للتشط ههههههههههه
شكرا حبوا 
لمست فى كلامك انك خايفة على مشاعرى فى سيد العرفين ههههههههههه
بس انا مابزعلش من حاجة 
لانى واقفة على ارض صلبة ووثيق م الفوز ههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 أغسطس 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *بالرغم من انني سألت السيدة أمة والاستاذ ايموند في المداخلة رقم 38*
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=274196&page=4
> *
> 
> ...



معجزة إشباع الجموع 
https://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/02-Mark/Angeel-Morkos_Chapter-08.html

معجزة شفاء العشرة البرص 
https://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/03-Luke/Enjil-Loka_Chapter-17.html


> *وفيما هو داخل إلى قرية استقبله عشرة رجال برص، فوقفوا من بعيد
> 
> ورفعوا صوتا قائلين : يا يسوع، يا معلم، ارحمنا
> 
> فنظر وقال لهم: اذهبوا وأروا أنفسكم للكهنة. وفيما هم منطلقون طهروا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2018)

معجزه ابسخريون القلينى 
 صلى و اتنقلت كنيسه بالناس الى فيها (فرح) و كمان نخله و بير مائه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2018)

هههههه
انا القلب الميت ... اتحطيت فى مواقف صعبه جدا 
و التصرف كان لازم يبقى كدا 
نشكر ربنا على كل شىء ...


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يؤسفنى جدا انى اقولك
> حضرتك كدة لم تقرأ المعجزة بفهم
> لإن المعز طلب من البطريرك نقل جبل المقطم وإن لم يحدث ذلك فستكون المسيحية باطلة ويحق له إضطهاد المسيحيين جميعا  وبناءا على ذلك قام المسيحيين جميعاً بالصوم والصلاة ثلاثة ايام
> 
> ...






*ربنا يكون معاكي يا اختي 
*
*ويحفظكم ويخليكم*


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> معجزة إشباع الجموع
> https://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/02-Mark/Angeel-Morkos_Chapter-08.html
> 
> معجزة شفاء العشرة البرص
> https://st-takla.org/pub_newtest/Arabic-New-Testament-Books/03-Luke/Enjil-Loka_Chapter-17.html






*الظاهر صار خلط بالموضوع *







*انا لم اسأل عن معجزات سيدنا يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد )*

*المعجزات المذكورة في الانجيل المقدس - لا يوجد ولا مسيحي واحد مؤمن يعترض عليها*

*سؤالي للسيدة امة والاستاذ ايموند عن المعجزات في يومنا هذا*
*وهم فهموا سؤالي بشكل كويس*
*
*
*وشكرا جزيلا على المتابعة
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 سبتمبر 2018)

اخي الغالي باول 
لم يصر خلط بالموضوع ولا ايوتها حاجة 
دي مقصودة هههههه


حضرتك قولت دلوقتي ...
لا يوجد ولا مسيحي  مؤمن يعترض عليها 
عرفت ازاي ان كل المسيحيين غير معترضين علي المعجزات 
هل عندك مصادر موثة تؤكد  كلامك !؟  ان كل المسيحيين مؤمنين بكل معجزات الكتاب !!

معلشي بقا طالما حضرتك  
عايز تستند بصحه ومصداقية  معجزة نقل الجبل  
 علي إيمان جميع الكنايس القبطية وبوجودها في مصادر متعدده 

انا كمان هقولك هاتلي مصادر تؤكد كلام ؟

وخلينا بقا انا وحضرتك و اخرين 
 نبني إيمانا بالمصادر الموثقة وايمان  جميع الكنايس بها  :t26:

هل هذا اسلوب سليم !!؟

بالطبع لا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 سبتمبر 2018)

وبالرغم من ان معجزة نقل  جبل المقطم موثقة في السنكسار اليومي للكنيسة . لكن انا عارفة انك برضو ممكن تقولي انك لا تؤمن بسنكسار الكنيسة 

استاذ باول 

كل حاجة في الدنيا وكل عقيدة بل وكل معجزة وكل حدث بالكتاب او بالسنكسار  هتلاقي فيه كنايس يقبلوها وكنايس لا 
هتلاقي افراد يقبلوها وافراد لا 
زي حدث الطوفان و قصة ادم وحواء  . بالرغم انهم موثقين باعظم كتاب ولكن للاسف هناك من  يقول عليهم انها احداث رمزية  ومن المسيحيين المؤمنين نفسهم !!!!؟


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 سبتمبر 2018)

الهدف من كلامي  هو ان ..
التشكيك موجود في كل حاجة وف كل زمن  
ده حتي فية تشكيك من البعض الاخر بتجسد الرب 

بس مش معني ان فية تشكيك اخلي إيماني مرتبط بشوية ورق ووثائق وكم ناس وكم كنايس ... وصدقني لو حتي اتوجدت الوثائق وعدد الكنايس المؤمنين بها برضو هندور علي حاجة تانيه تعملنا سد منيع 


استاذنا الفاضل 
مفيش احسن من البساطة في الايمان 
وماهو الإيمان !؟
الإيمان هو الثقة بما يرجي والإيقان بإمور لا تري


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 سبتمبر 2018)

حضرتك سألتني 
هل انا ساؤمن سريعا بظهور السيدة العذراء في بغدا د !!!!!

اجابتي لحضرتك 

ولمَ لا !!!!!

ايوة طبعا هصدق بسهولة .. اية المشكلة يعني 

وهل يصعب علي الرب شئ!!!!!!!؟
ده غير ان معروف لجميع من علي الكرة الارضية ان ام النور لها ظهورات  ومعجزات عديدة .......


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 سبتمبر 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معجزه ابسخريون القلينى
> صلى و اتنقلت كنيسه بالناس الى فيها (فرح) و كمان نخله و بير مائه



مظبوط يا حبو والمعجزة دي موثقة في السنكسار 

صدقيني لا يصعب  علي الرب شيئ 

 قديسنا الحبيب ابسخيرون  القليني صلاته  وشفاعتة تكون معانا جميعا امين


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 سبتمبر 2018)

> فعل المعجزة وقعت على الجبل



ماهو لازم الفعل او الاعجوبة  تقع  للجبل عشان هو المطلوب نقلة
لكن مين المستفاد من النتيجة . جماعة المسيحيين ام الجبل !!؟

 نشوف كدة .....
الخليفة المعز كان بيساوم المسيحيين علي صحة ايمانهم المسيحي اذا استطاعوا نقل الجبل استنادا  بالآية التي تقول ... 

اذا كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل انتقل من هنا الي هناك  فينتقل ولا يكون شيئ غير ممكن لديكم 

وإلا تعرضوا للعذاب وبطلان المسيحية 

وربنا اراد وانتقل الجبل . 
وثبت للخليفة صحة الاية وصحة العقيدة 
ونجا جميع المسيحيين من العذاب
اللي استفاد من المعجزة واللي ارتفع شأنهم واللي نجوا من العذاب  هم  جماعة المسيحيين وليس الجبل
يبقا المعجزة لجماعة المسيحيين 


وف النهاية دي حرية شخصية 
وشكرا للمتابعة


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اخي الغالي باول
> لم يصر خلط بالموضوع ولا ايوتها حاجة
> دي مقصودة هههههه





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *مقصودة ؟؟ يعني ايه ؟؟*
> 
> *بصراحة لم افهم ماذا تعنين بعبارة ( مقصودة )
> *
> ...





*الكنيسة كمؤسسة دينية ورسمية لنا وانا اليوم لا استطيع ان اخرج خارج الكنيسة في اي موضوع*

*والكنيسة هي مرجعية لنا وهي مسؤولة علينا*

*ابسط دليل على كلامي هو ( الزواج ) و( المعموذية )
*

*فالاكليل او الزواج يتم داخل الكنيسة باشراف القس المسؤول*

*وكذلك المعموذية
*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وبالرغم من ان معجزة نقل  جبل المقطم موثقة في السنكسار اليومي للكنيسة . لكن انا عارفة انك برضو ممكن تقولي انك لا تؤمن بسنكسار الكنيسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...






اختي الفاضلة


 موضوع ( الحرفية والرمزية ) هذا موضوع اخر يتعلق بتفسير الانجيل المقدس


*وحول هذا الموضوع بالذات -*
*
*
*كان لاستاذ ايموند موضوعا مفصلا ورائعا وقد شاركته ببعض الاسئلة وكانت ردوده مقنعة للغاية*
*
*
*اذا تريدين يا مدام هيلانة - اعطيكي الرابط  لقراءة الموضوع*
*
*
*تفضلي مدام*
*
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273186


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الهدف من كلامي  هو ان ..
> التشكيك موجود في كل حاجة وف كل زمن
> ده حتي فية تشكيك من البعض الاخر بتجسد الرب
> 
> ...






*اختي الكريمة*

*عن نفسي اؤمن ايمان مطلق ( بالوحدة المسيحية )*

*ومن يؤمن بهذه الوحدة يبحث عن المشترك الواحد بين الكنائس*

*ولا يبحث عن الفرق 
*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حضرتك سألتني
> هل انا ساؤمن سريعا بظهور السيدة العذراء في بغدا د !!!!!
> 
> اجابتي لحضرتك
> ...






*نعم - بالتأكيد لا يصعب على الرب الخالق القدير اي شئ*

*ولكنني عندما ذهبت الى تلك الكنيسة وسألت القس المسؤول عليها عن هذا الظهور*

*أجابني وبالحرف الواحد 
*

*(( في عقيدة هؤلاء الناس ان مريم قد ظهرت ))*

*وعندما اكدت عليه مرة اخرى - وما هو رأي الكنيسة القاطع ؟*

*اجابني بكل وضوح - بأن الكنيسة غير مسؤولة عن عقائد الناس وتصوراتهم*

*مع الشكر والتقدير 
*
*دمتم بكل خير*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ونجا جميع المسيحيين من العذاب






*لم ينجو اي مسيحي في مصر من العذاب*

*واستمر الاضطهاد الديني ضد المسيحيين قبل وبعد تلك الفترة بل وازداد اكثر فاكثر*

*الى ان وصلنا الى اليوم حيث جاءنا تنظيم القاعدة الارهابي وبعده تنظيم داعش الارهابي وبدأوا يفجرون الكنائس والاديرة في مصر*
*ويقتلون المسيحيين ويذبحونهم بدم بارد ويغتصبون المسيحيات ويسرقون البنات وينهبون اموال المسيحيين*


*شكرا جزيلا اختي الفاضلة*
*ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2018)

اكمل الموضوع بمواقف  الحياه--
موقف طازه طازه حصل امبارح-- ايه حصل؟؟ اقول لكم ايه حصل:


ابنى الكبير كان فى عيد ميلاد المفروض اروح اخده الساعه 10:30 من التجمع--
  كنت فى طريق السويس و الدنيا كحل-- فجئه الاقى العربيه بتقطع منى  -- 
 ينهار اسود--- لا لا ارجوكى متعمليهاش فيا --- لكن للاسف مسمعتش كلامى-- و هوب لقيتها وقفت !


بقيت فى موقف هباب-- فى الطريق الساعه 10:30 بليل و الدنيا كحل و لوحدى مش عارفا اتصرف--
 اطلع الموبايل لقيته خلاص هيفصل -- لحقت كلمت ابنى بسرعه قولت له على الموقف و طلبت ميتحركش من مكانه لحد مجيله مهما اتئخر الوقت !
و جيت اقفل العربيه الشباك الشمال مرديش يقفل !! مش فاهما فيه ايه--
 روحت سبت الفلاشر و قفلت العربيه و قررت امشى للرحاب  هههههههههههه
اعمل ايه طيب هههههههههه--
 المهم و انا يدوب بمشى قدام عربيتى لقيت نص نقل وقفت و فتحت الباب !!
 مممممممممم مشيت نحيتها و انا كلى خوف و بصيت جواها لقيت شاب لوحده-- قولت له عربيتى فصلت بنزين اديك فلوس تروح بنزينه الرحاب تجيب لى ازازه-- قال لى مش هيردوا يدونى تعالى معايا يمكن يدوكى انتى --
 بقيت مش عارفا اعمل ايه !
 اركب معاه و لا اعمل ايه -- المهم قررت اركب -- كان قلبى فى رجليا 
و كنت لازقه فى الباب -- العربيه كانت غريبه -- قدام مش فيه  كرسى سواق لا دى كنبه  يعنى انا قاعده على امتداد الكنبه الى الولد قاعد عليها--
روحنا البنزينه هو نزل حاول مفيش فايده--
 انا نزلت احاول مفيش فايده-- اقول لهم دا موقف انسانى يا ناس معقول يعنى تسيبوا ست لوحدها على الطريق و يمنفعش تساعدوها ازاى يعنى --
 بكل برود مينفعش دى اوامر--
بقيت بضرب كف على كف!!!!!!!
قال لى ميهمكيش نروح التجمع الاول فيه بنزينه هناك---
 يادى الوكسه -- طب مينفعش نقطرها-- 
 اشك فيكى الحقيقه يا استاذا لتخبطى فيا !!
طب نروح طيب نجيب بنزين من حتى تانيه--
 دخل من شوارع جانبيه و عمارات و حبه لقيته بيولع سجاره !!
قولت بس اهو بدئنا بالسجاره شويه و هتطلع الازازه و هتبقى ليله سوده و مطينه بطين اسود على دماغى ---
 شكل كدا تعبيرات وشى كانت فضحانى--- لقيت الولد بيقول لى متقلقيش منى--- متخافيش--
انت طبعا مش عارفا الاماكن دى لكن انا حافظها--
 و هو بيقول كدا كنا هنلبس فى مطب انا الى اخذت بالى منه قولت له حااااسب المطب-- باين انك حافظهااوى يعنى هههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم فعلا روحنا بنزينه تانيه و ملولنا ازازه---
و انا كنت فعلا قلقانه العربيه تكون اتسرقت--
 قعد يقول لى متقلقيش -- العربيه لوحدها مش مشكله لو انتى كنتى مع العربيه كانت هتبقى هى دى المشكله  لان الشارع دا (قال كلمه كدا مفهمتش معناها بس حسيت معناها كدا ان فيه ناس وحشين )
المهم وصلنا العربيه و حطينا البنزين-- و انا كلى فرحه ---
 اجى ادور هههههههههههههههههههههه هوووووسسسسسسسسسس
 مفيش نفس --!! خييييير -- هو انى حاولتى مع العربيه كتير لما فصلت منك--
 ايون حصل يا بيه--
 كدا البطاريه -- طب اعمل ايه( متقلقيش مش هسيبك غير و العربيه ماشيه مش هسيبك لوحدك--) الساعه باقت 11:30 داخله على 12:00
 معاكى واصله معرفش العربيه فيها ايه  -- المهم من هنا و من هنا بدائت احاول اوقف اى عربيه تانيه تساعدنا !
شويه تاكسى وقف - و حاول كتير و فك خرطوم و شفط و تف - و فك بطريته و دور بيها العربيه و رجع البطاريه مكانها تانى--
و نشكر ربنا دارت العربيه و روحت جبت ابنى و رجعت البيت تقريبا كانت 1:30 بليل و انا اعصابى خلاااااااااص---
 و طبعا طبعا طول الوقت دا و انا عماله اصلى من جوايا و اطلب حمايه ربنا ووقفته معايا و اوصى ماما العدرا و انادى على القديسين ههههههه
 نشكر ربنا  ان الرب فعلا حمانى-- ووقف ليا شاب محطرم و تكسى كويس 


اشكره على حمايته و رعايته ---
-- لما حصل معايا كدا  اول حاجه روحت اعتب ربنا و اقول له معقول يا رب تعمل فيا كدا-- ازاى-- بعدين بعد ما خلص اليوم و قعدت ركزت فى الى حصل -- لقيت ان المشكله حصلت ايوا بس ربنا كان معايا فيها-- مسبنيش لحد ما وصلت بيتى بسلام--
افتكرت الفتيه التلاته لما اترموا فى اتون النار--
 ممنعش انهم يترموا-- النار موقفتش بس هو فضل معاهم جوا اتون النار و طلعهم سلام---
 نشكر ربنا على كل حال


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2018)

فعلا للرب كل الشكر و المجد و السجود.. أعماله الحسنة دائمة، و لكننا مصابون أحيانا بالعمى الروحي فلا نراها و لا نشكره عليها بل نتذمر و نلومه على أخطائنا.

لم تكن صدفة ان يكون سائق "عربية نص نقل" و سائق التاكسي رجلان أمينان ساعداك حتى تخطيت الخطر.

الفلاشر هو اللي فضى البطارية.

الشكر للرب على سلامتك.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 سبتمبر 2018)

paul iraqe قال:


> *لم ينجو اي مسيحي في مصر من العذاب*
> 
> *واستمر الاضطهاد الديني ضد المسيحيين قبل وبعد تلك الفترة بل وازداد اكثر فاكثر*
> 
> ...



بنتكلم على وقت المعجزة يا افاضل

بنتكلم على عصر حكم  المعز لدين الله 

بنتكلم على عصر معين وموقف معين .. نتيجة تهديد معين من حاكم معين 

فى هذا الوقت نجوا المسحيين من الاضطهاد بفعل المعجزة 

ارحمنا يارب برحمتك .. 
++++++++++++++++++++
ماما امة هتدخل تحذف المشاركة دى هههههه
بهزر معاكى يا مامتى الحبيبة حضرتك هتحطيلى عليها تقييم حلو :94::Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 سبتمبر 2018)

الف حمدالله على سلامتك يا حبو 

الحمد لله السيجارة ماطلعش معاها ازازة ههههههههه 

بس لعلمك فى الحالات دى السيجارة والازازة ملهومش عازة هههههههههههه

هى ديتها بخة بنج ومش هتلاقى نفسك بس الحمد لله السواق طلع شريف وطاهر 

الحقيقة هو الموقف فعلا فى غاية الصعوبة بس جرأة منك كبيرة اوى انك تركبى النقل 

خاصة ان ركوب النقل محتاج لوحدة مخاطرة على ماتوصلى للكرسى 

الكرسى بيبقا على مسافة تلاتة متر من الارض اموت واعرف اتشعبطى ازاى ووصلتى للكرسى ههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 سبتمبر 2018)

> قال لى ميهمكيش نروح التجمع الاول فيه بنزينه هناك---
> يادى الوكسه -- طب مينفعش نقطرها--
> اشك فيكى الحقيقه يا استاذا لتخبطى فيا !!
> طب نروح طيب نجيب بنزين من حتى تانيه--



فية فكرة
طالما روحتى التجمع .. كمالة خدمة بقا من سواق النقل كان وداكى لمكان ابنك عشان تاخدية 
بالمرة 
وهتبقى رجعتى لعربيتك بالواد وبالبنزين وتروحوا على طول ويبقا قصرتى الوقت شوية

 الكلام الاحمر ده مافهمتوش


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الف حمدالله على سلامتك يا حبو
> 
> الحمد لله السيجارة ماطلعش معاها ازازة ههههههههه
> 
> ...


عارفا الى ضربوا الأعور على عينه قال خربانه خربانه هههههه
انا مكنش قدامى حلول ... و الدنيا ضلمه كحل و العربيات طائرا  الصحراء جنبى  ههههه
كمان اتطمنت انه لوحده مش معاه حد تانى  ... مش عارفا لو كان اكثر من السواق قرارى كان هيبقى ايه ساعتها ... و بعدين يعنى نوعا ما الواحد عنده خبره شويه فى نظره الى قدّامه و نبره صوته و حركات جسمه ( دى دراسه هههههه ) 
انا طبعا ركزت فى كل دا 
و كانت نص نقل ... مش فاكرا أنى عملت مجهود علشان أركب 
او من التوطر مش واخده بالى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2018)

الى بالأحمر معناه أنى فكرت نربط عربيتى فى عربيته و نجرها
بس هو كان مقطنع أنى حخبط فيه !!! 
قعد يقول هتعرفى مش عارفا ايه ( كلام  او كلمات مش فاهما معناها ) 
و انا أقول له يعنى ايه 
فقال لى لا هتخبطى فيا ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فية فكرة
> طالما روحتى التجمع .. كمالة خدمة بقا من سواق النقل كان وداكى لمكان ابنك عشان تاخدية
> بالمرة
> وهتبقى رجعتى لعربيتك بالواد وبالبنزين وتروحوا على طول ويبقا قصرتى الوقت شوية
> ...



فيه فرق كبير بين التجمع الاول اقرب بنزينا  و التجمع الخامس 
نشكر ربنا على كل شىء


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 سبتمبر 2018)

ايه الموقف الصعب دا يا حبو نشكر ربنا محصلش حاجه ليكى و ربنا حافظ عليكى حتى مفيش حد ضايقك او حاول يتعرض لك 
صدقينى اى موقف بنمر بيه بنتعلم منه وبنخرج منه بدرس مش ممكن ننساه ابداااا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (17 سبتمبر 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ايه الموقف الصعب دا يا حبو نشكر ربنا محصلش حاجه ليكى و ربنا حافظ عليكى حتى مفيش حد ضايقك او حاول يتعرض لك
> صدقينى اى موقف بنمر بيه بنتعلم منه وبنخرج منه بدرس مش ممكن ننساه ابداااا



عايزين نسمع منك حاجة يا جميل :t9:

ماتحوليش الهروب :smil16: انا مرقباكي هههههههههههه


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 سبتمبر 2018)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عايزين نسمع منك حاجة يا جميل :t9:
> 
> ماتحوليش الهروب :smil16: انا مرقباكي هههههههههههه




ههههههههه حبيبتى يا ملوكه لكن بعد مواقفكم القويه دى انا بقى هقول ايه انا مواقفى اغلبها عاديه فى الخدمه فى البيت والولاد و المدرسين زى اى ست بيت مصريه صميمه هههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2018)

مين دا الى قويه  ؟ 
انا اول موقف كان موقف صرصار ميت هههههه
تانى موقف كان برص او سحليه. 
تالت  كان   ألعربيه ....  ايه بئا قوى فى مواقفى  ؟ 
أكيد فى الخدمة شوفتى مواقف كتير ربنا كان واضح فيها 
شكرتيه عليها ... حسيتى بوقفته
هو دا الى عايزين نساعد بعض نعمله 
نشوف  ربنا فى كل موقف ... لانه فعلا موجود  .. بس احنا مش بنشوفه


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 سبتمبر 2018)

صدقينى كلامك صحيح ربنا موجود دايما وبيسندنا
طيب فكرتينى بموقف بس بقاله فتره من كام شهر عندى فى الخدمه اتنين اخوات مامتهم الشيطان لعب فى دماغها وحبت واحد زميلها فى الشغل وهربت معاه وكان قبل عيد القيامه بكام اسبوع و طبعا كانوا فى حزن كل العيله فكنا عملين حفلة العيد فقولت لازم اروح اجيب الولاد يحضروا الحفله ويخرجوا من اللى هما فيه دا باباهم كان خايف عليهم جدا لأن مامتهم عايزه تاخدهم منه وخدام كتير قالولى باباهم هيقابلك وحش وممكن يطردك لكن صليت وروحت طلبت منه الولاد اللى فى خامسه واولى ابتدائى ففوجئت بيقولى خدى كمان الولد التالت الللى فى اعدادى بالرغم احنا خدمة ابتدائى فقولت له ياريت طبعا والولاد حضروا الحفله وانبسطوا وكنت بلاعبهم هما بالذات بصراحه ففرحت اد ايه بيهم وشكرت ربنا فعلا وقولت ان الفكره دى من ربنا انا بس وسيله علشان يفرح اطفال ملايكه قلبهم اتكسر بسبب نزوه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 سبتمبر 2018)

حلو يا ماريا 
ربنا وضع الاطمئنان والسلام في قلب الاب عشان يوافق يديلك الولاد عشان راحتهم النفسية لو انهم بردو اكيد متأثرين جامد ببعد الام عنهم ، بس ربنا مستحيل هيسبهم  هيعوضهم كتير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2018)

يخبر ايه الموقف دا !!
موقف صعب جدا ... طبعا ربنا استخدمك علشان تفرحى قلب الولاد دول شويه 
ربنا يمد يده و يرجعها اليه و يملأه قلب الكل بالمحبه و المسامحة من محبتها و يقبلوها من جديد ... أمين يا رب 
أشكرك على الموقف
أكيد عندك كتير 
احكى احكى


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2018)

اكيد متأثرين ياهيلانه البنت الصغيره صدقينى ملاك وشها جميل وكله برأه شئ يحزن لكن اكيد كمان  ربنا هيعوضهم


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2018)

ياريت يا حبو جوزها طيب لما حاول يسافر كندا الشهر اللى فات طلبوا موافقة الام لكنها رفضت
فتحسى معمول لها غسيل مخ لكن ربنا قادر على شئ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 مايو 2019)

كل يوم و انا رايحا لشغلى بعدى فى شارع صغير واصله من السويس لشيراتون-- فيه راجل كبير عجوز قاعد على الرصيف بيبيع مناديل جيب----
قاعد كل يوم فى الشمس-- فى البرد-- فى العواصف الرمليه -- 
كتير كنت اقول مش ممكن راجل فى سنه الكبير دا هينزل و يقعد كدا على طوبه فى يوم برد زى دا-- او حر جهنم زى دا او شمس اوى زى دا-- لكن كل يوم كان يكسر توقعاتى و الاقيه قاعد مكانه--وشه محفوره عليه تجاعيد الهم قبل تجاعيد السن
جيت يوم بعد ما مشيت حسيت انى لازم الف له و اديله حاجه-- و فعلا رجعت لفيت تانى و روحتله----
 بقيت كل كام يوم  او لما يبقى معايا بديله الى فيه النصيب اوقات اخد منه مناديل و اوقات  مخدش-- 
كل يوم بعدى عليه الصبح فى طريقى و بقعد ابيبيله و اسلم عليه و اصبح عليه---
بقى اول ميشوفنى من بعيد يبداء يسلم و يبىبى بكل حماس و محبه 
قد ايه الابتسامه الى بشوفها على وشه بتفرح قلبى و تملاه فرح قد ايه قلبى بيرفرف لما القيه بكل حماس و باديه الاتنين يقعد يبىبى و يسلم و يصبح  و يدعى ههههه
لدرجه انه بقى يلقطنى كمان و انا راكبه عربيه تانيه مع حد تانى او قاعده ورا او جنب الى سايق--- بيميزنى و فى لحظه تترسم الفرحه و السلام من القلب و الابتسامه---
و الحقيقه هو مش عارف ان ابتاسمته دى هى الى بتفرح قلبى و تملانى سعاده 
بتامل فى وشه الى الزمن سايب علامات عليه و بشوف ضحكته ذى ضحكت بيبى صغير --
مش عارفا-- كتير كنت بفكر هو ربنا باعت مين لمين ؟
باعتنى ليه علشان اديله الى فيه النصيب ؟ و لا باعته ليا علشان اصطبح بالضحكه الجميله دى و السلام من القلب كل يوم شغل الصبح  الى بيخلينى مليانه فرح---
على كل حال اشكر ربنا على لمساته الصغيره دى الى بيزرعها لينا فى يومنا و يديله طعم تانى خاص مختلف نشكره على ترتيباته للكل--

خدوا بالكوا من الابتسامه او السلام الى بتشوفوها حواليكم-- اكيد دى طاقت محبه مبعوته من ابونا السماوى و ملك المحبه و الفرح و السلام--
فتحوا عيونكم و استقبلوا  لمسات الرب الجميله --
اكيد هتفرق كتير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2019)

موقف صغير جدا لكن مش نسياه أكيد ...
فى يوم كنت راجعه من عند ماما على البيت .... طريق باخده علطول ... مفيش مجال للخبطه 
فيه يمين لازم أخده علشان انزل على السويس غير كدا بتطر انزل نزله بعدها تودى مصر الجديده 
فجئه الاقى نفسى بكمل و رايحا مصر الجديده  ... قولت فى بالى ايه السرحان الى انا فيه دا 
ازاى اعمل كدا المهم نزلت و لفيت  تانى و بقيت اتجاه السويس متجها لبيتى ...
كان فيه يوترن جاى قدامى  لقيتنى جوايا اصرار أنى الف  منه و اروح مصر الجديده اشوف محل و مقدرتش اقف قدام اصراره و لاقتنى بلف منه !!!!!!!!!!!

انا الحقيقه بقيت بكلم فى نفسى .... انا مالى !!! فيه ايه !! جرالى ايه ! ايه الى بيحصل دا !!
ضيعت ربع ساعه على الفاضي كدا !!! محل ايه دا تلى هشوفه  و ليه الف مرتين دلوقتى ايه العبط دا !! 
و قررت الف تانى اروح البيت ههههه
و فعلا لفيت و انا بكلم نفسى و أقول يا رب انا بخرف ولا ايه و فجئت لقيت قدامى دنيا زاحمه جدا اقرب اكثر الاقى ولا ظ،ظ¥ عربيه و مقطوره كبيرا داخلين فى بعض  و الناس ملمومه و بتلحق الى فى العربيات
حسب المنظر و التوقيت لاحظت ان لولا  التخاريف الى حصلت و لفى و رجوعى مرتين كام زمانى مليون فى الميه ضمن العربيات دى الى فى الحادث 
فى لحظتها فهمت الى حصل و نور الموضوع قدامى و بقيت ماشيا عماله اشكر ربنا على محبته و حمايته و تدبيره للأمور رغم أنى كنت مفروسه من الوقت الى ضيعته فى اللف على الفاضى لكن بعدها فهمت ان دا كله كان تدخل الرب لحمايتى 
واثقا ان دا بيحصل معانا كلنا 
متديقوش لو حصل شىء اخركم او حاجه عطلتكم متستبعدوش أبدا ان دى يد الرب لحمايتكم من حاجه كبيره 
و ربنا يحمى الكل ....
نشكرك يا رب على حمايتك


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موقف صغير جدا لكن مش نسياه أكيد ...
> فى يوم كنت راجعه من عند ماما على البيت .... طريق باخده علطول ... مفيش مجال للخبطه
> فيه يمين لازم أخده علشان انزل على السويس غير كدا بتطر انزل نزله بعدها تودى مصر الجديده
> فجئه الاقى نفسى بكمل و رايحا مصر الجديده  ... قولت فى بالى ايه السرحان الى انا فيه دا
> ...






*الحمد والشكر للرب الخالق القدير على كل شئ*

*زي المثل اللي بيقول : رب ضارة نافعة*

*يعني من الاخر - لولا التخاريف اللي بتقولي عليها ولولا اللف والدوران كان رحتي يا حبو فيها*
*لكن الرب نجاكي من الحادثة دي*

*شكرا للموضوع*
*تحياتي وتقديري*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 مايو 2019)

ملاك الرب حال حول خائفية وينجيهم ( مزمور 34: 7 )

الف حمدالله علي سلامتك حبيبتي حبو اعدائكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 مايو 2019)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ملاك الرب حال حول خائفية وينجيهم ( مزمور 34: 7 )
> 
> الف حمدالله علي سلامتك حبيبتي حبو اعدائكم


اشكرك هيلانه الغاليه --
دا موقف من فطرا --- نشكر ربنا على عنايته و حمايته و تدبيره ---
انزلى بموقف من المواقف الكتيرا الى عندك -- متبقيش بخيله 
وحشانى جدا يا ملكتنا الجميله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يوليو 2020)

جيت احكلكم على موقف افتكرته مع ماما---
زمان و انا صغيره --- ماما كانت مهتمه بسيده -- من اقارب بابا من بعيد
سيده عجوزه مريضه وحيده--
محدش كان بيروح لها  اولادها مهاجرين و هى لوحدها--
لسى فاكرا ماما و هى بتحضر الاكل و تسبنى انا و اخويا و تروح لها و ترجع 

اخويا كان متعب جدا فى مذكرته رغم ذكائه الرهيب-- 

لكن ميذاكرش غير و ماما فوق دماغه-- او جواها ههههه
كان عنده امتحان اخر العام و تصدف ان السده حالتها كانت بتصعب اكثر و بتتعب اكثر
و ماما مقدرتش تسبها و قالت خلاص نسبها على ربنا و الى يحصل يحصل


و راحت للسيده و السيده فعلا كانت تعبانه جدا -- طلبوا الدكتور و قال لهم قدامها ساعات 

ماما فضلت معاها لحد ما العيله جت بس هى كانت خلاص نامت بين ايد ماما---
تانى يوم كان امتحان اخويا --- ماما كانت اعصابها بايظه و كانت بتقول لو كان قدامنا يومين بس كنت لحقت اراجع معاه -- بس نعمل ايه -- ربنا معاه -


و هو واقف فى الطابور -- و احنا لسى واقفين--
 لقينا مدير المدرسه مسك المكرفون-- و اعتزر للكل و قال اول مره تحصل ان حد يدخل الكنترول و اوراق الامتحانات مشكوك انها اتسربت بليل-- و لهذا السبب هيتم تاجيل الامتحان يومين !


طبعا كنا فى زهول !!!!!! اول مره تحصل ان الجدول كله يتشفت يومين كملين -- معقوله يعنى !
بس طبعا الى مش معقول عندنا -- معقول عند الرب هههه
 و الى مش ممكن عندنا --عنده هو كل شىء ممكن
و تلف الايام و تدور و يتكرر نفس الموقف معايا ! هههه
كان عندى بردوا تسليم مشروع تخرج و عرض و مناقشه المشروع--
و لمرض زوجى اتاخرت انى اخلص و كنت عايزا يومين الحق الم فيهم
و فعلا لقيت الدكتوره بعثت و قالت انها اجلت يومين !
ههههههه
عجيب و جميل انت يا رب 
ماما بتقول لى معقوله دى صدفه !
قولت لها هو فيه عند الرب حاجه اسمها صدفه؟ كل حاجه عنده مترتبه و محسوبه 

نشكرك يا رب على ترتيباتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2020)

موقف صغير
كنت بتمشى و لقيت شجره منزله ورد ابيض كبير زى نوع يسمين على الارض حواليها 
قعدت الملم الورد من الارض و قولت اروح احطه فى طبق مايه علشان يشرب -- حرام يموت كدا--
نسيت الورد فى الشنطه 
صحيت تانى يوم لقيته كله خلاص دبلان--
قولت مش مهم احط له مايه  يشرب حتى لو خلاص دبل و بيموت --
 نزلت الشغل و رجعت المفاجئه لقيت الورد صحصح و كل ورده فتحت و كائنى لسى جيباها من الشجره-- مش من على الارض !!
قد ايه نقطت مايه اعتط الورود حياه -- مابالكم بالرب لما يلمس حد محتاج لمسته او بروحه يغمر انسان 
ياريت مننساش نعطى الزرع مايه --- لو كنوا بيقدروا يتكلموا لغيتنا -- كنا هنسمع بكاء و تضرع و طلب -- لان كتير مننا بينساهم لحد ما يموتو !


----------



## أَمَة (23 أكتوبر 2020)

روعة يا حبو... كلام أثمن من الجواهر.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2021)

“To get triggered” or “it's not about me it's about them”
انهارده بكلم واحده اتصاحبت عليها من السنه اللي فاتت كده، كانت بتحكي  معايا عن حاجة مضايقاها ان هي وسط الناس المعينه دول بيحسسوها انها مش كفايه ولازم تعمل أكتر وانها مش مبسوطه،في حين انها وسط ناس تانيه كانت حاسه انها محبوبه ومقبوله وكله تماما.
ففلحظه كده قلتلها did you get triggered ولا ليه حسيتي كده؟
إجابتها كانت لا، لإني وسط الناس التانيه كنت بحس إني مقبوله ومحبوبه ومش مُطالب مني أعمل أكتر والنقد عليا  زايد حبتين تلاته.
فجأه اللمبه نورت وقلتلها it seems it's about them not about you.
مش كل مره بنتضايق فيها من اللي قدامنا بنكون إحنا فينا الحاجة الغلط.
كتير اللي قدامنا بيكون بيسقط علينا عدم رضاه علي نفسه في إنه يقلل من شأننا فنفكر كده هو أنا وحشه كده مثلاً ولا هو أنا إيه اللي فيا غلط كده مخلي اللي قدامي مش قابلني مثلاً،  
ليه  لازم أعمل أكتر ولازم أكون أحسن من كده علشان أكون مقبول عند الشخص ده.
الحاجة الوحيده اللي هتخلي عندنا "تمييز"  هو "إدراكنا الشخصي" " والوعي الحقيقي" الصادق إحنا إيه الضعف اللي عندنا.
"الفحص المستمر في النفس" بيخلينا نفرق دايماً أو معظم الوقت
 إذا كان العيب فينا ولا في حبايبنا علي رأي الست ��
كلنا فينا عيوب بس الشاطر اللي بيكون عارفها كويس، 
ويعرف في نفس الوقت يكون ثابت وقت ما اللي قدامه يعمل عليه إسقاط ومايهزوش ولا يدايقه.
الشعره الصغيره ديه بتفرق كتير قوي في حياتنا،
إمتي نتضايق بجد لإن فيه حد داس علي حاجة واجعانا- بس لما نعرفها ونعترف بيها لنفسنا حتي،بجد  صدقني مش هنتوجع- 
وإمتي نكون واقفين علي أرض صلبه وعندنا الثقه الكامله إنه it's not about me it's about them.
الموضوع محتاج تمرين، وصدر رحب لما يتم انتقادك أو لومك.
وأهم حاجة من وجهه نظري، 
ربنا هو اللي عارف اللي في قلبنا وهو الوحيد اللي لازم نرضيه، ونهتم إنه هو نمره واحد!
بابا علمني إزاي رضا ربنا فعلاً هو نمره واحد وبعد كده تعمل اللي ضميرك يُمليه عليك، 
اللي قدامي يفهم براحته!
ولازم يكون عندك الثقه انك مقبول ومحبوب منه،
وبكده رضا الناس والقبول من ناحيتهم حتكون حاجة ثانويه ومش هتوجعك.
صباحكم وعي وقبول نفسي وثقه ان ربنا بيحبنا زي ما إحنا بكل عيوبنا.منقول من صديقتى دميانه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 سبتمبر 2021)

مع الضغط والأحداث الكتير .. فجأة لقيت وانابقلب فى فيديوهاتي علي يوتيوب الديزين دا وقت ما كنت مبتديء.
إتفاجءت إنه بإسم "بنت الكنيسة" أختنا الغايبة بلدياتي ..، يارب تكون بخير هي وكل الغايبين..

- - -

مواضيع افتقاد كتير ودا شيء حلو .. فقلت دا المكان المناسب أنشر الفيديو لأني إتفاجئت باللي جواه ومش فاكر بجد الحدث أو إيه اللي جابه عتدي .. بس هو مكتوب فى بدايته إهداء بنت الكنيسة..

- - -

تضامناً مع "حبوا أعدائكم" ومع كل صلواتي القلبية أقدم الفيديو لكل أخ غائب أو موجود ..

الفيديو يتضمن صوت له حقوق ملكية لترنيمة بإسم "agmal khodam" لـ "Youssef Hafez"

- - -




[YOUTUBE]9MbfXQwVlcw[/YOUTUBE]

+ . لينك  Mediafire للتحميل.


رابط الفيديو للتحميل إضغط هُنا



​


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2021)

الله كريس ذكرتنا بنت الكنيسة اختنا الغالية اكيد مفتقديها جدااا
يارب تكون بخير وسلام اينما تكون بس تبقئ الذكريات 
  لا تنسئ ابداااا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> الله كريس ذكرتنا بنت الكنيسة اختنا الغالية اكيد مفتقديها جدااا
> يارب تكون بخير وسلام اينما تكون بس تبقئ الذكريات
> لا تنسئ ابداااا​



آمين إنها بخير ونطمئن عليها حسب الوقت والمشيئة وعلي كل من يغيب .،

مُتشكر "كلدآنية".ربنا يحميكم .


----------

